# هل هاجم بعشا يهوذا بعد وفاته بعشر سنين؟



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى​​​​أريد أن أعلم كيف يرد المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس على هذا السؤال​​​​​​*هل هاجم بعشا يهوذا بعد وفاته بعشر سنين؟*​​​​​​​​فإننا نقرأ في سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح السادس عشر أن الملك بعشا مات في السنة السادسة والعشرين لآسا ملك يهوذا​​​​​​6 ماتَ بَعشا ودُفِنَ معَ آبائِهِ في تِرْصَةَ وملَكَ أيلَةُ ا‏بنُهُ مكانَهُ ​​7 وما أنذَرَ بهِ الرّبُّ بَعشا وبَيتَهُ على لِسانِ ياهو بنِ حناني النَّبـيِّ كانَ فقط بِسبَبِ جميعِ الشُّرورِ الّتي فعَلَها أمامَ الرّبِّ، فأغاظَهُ كما فعَلَ يَرُبعامُ قَبلَهُ، بل أيضاً لأنَّهُ قضى على ذُرِّيَّةِ يَرُبعامَ. ​​8 وفي السَّنةِ السَّادسةِ والعِشرينَ لآسا مَلِكِ يَهوذا، توَلَّى أيلَةُ بنُ بَعشا المُلْكَ على إِسرائيلَ بِتِرْصَةَ سنَتَينِ​​​​​​بينما نراه في العدد الأول من الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني يهاجم يهوذا بعد تاريخ موته بعشر سنوات كاملة​​​​​​1 في السَّنةِ السَّادسَةِ والثَّلاثينَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، زحَفَ بَعْشا مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ على يَهوذا، وبَدأَ بِتَحصينِ الرَّامَةِ‌ حتّى لا يَدَعَ أحداً يخرُجُ مِنْ يَهوذا أو يدخُلُ إليها​​​​​​أرجو الرد متمنيا لكم التوفيق !​​​​وشكرا لكم​​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

معذرة ... يبدو أن هناك مشكلة في التنسيق​


السؤال مرة أخرى​



أريد أن أعلم كيف يرد المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس على هذا السؤال​




*هل هاجم بعشا يهوذا بعد وفاته بعشر سنين؟*​



فإننا نقرأ في سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح السادس عشر أن الملك بعشا مات في السنة السادسة والعشرين لآسا ملك يهوذا​




6 ماتَ بَعشا ودُفِنَ معَ آبائِهِ في تِرْصَةَ وملَكَ أيلَةُ ا‏بنُهُ مكانَهُ ​


7 وما أنذَرَ بهِ الرّبُّ بَعشا وبَيتَهُ على لِسانِ ياهو بنِ حناني النَّبـيِّ كانَ فقط بِسبَبِ جميعِ الشُّرورِ الّتي فعَلَها أمامَ الرّبِّ، فأغاظَهُ كما فعَلَ يَرُبعامُ قَبلَهُ، بل أيضاً لأنَّهُ قضى على ذُرِّيَّةِ يَرُبعامَ. ​


8 وفي السَّنةِ السَّادسةِ والعِشرينَ لآسا مَلِكِ يَهوذا، توَلَّى أيلَةُ بنُ بَعشا المُلْكَ على إِسرائيلَ بِتِرْصَةَ سنَتَينِ​





بينما نراه في العدد الأول من الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني يهاجم يهوذا بعد تاريخ موته بعشر سنوات كاملة​




1 في السَّنةِ السَّادسَةِ والثَّلاثينَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، زحَفَ بَعْشا مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ على يَهوذا، وبَدأَ بِتَحصينِ الرَّامَةِ‌ حتّى لا يَدَعَ أحداً يخرُجُ مِنْ يَهوذا أو يدخُلُ إليها​




أرجو الرد متمنيا لكم التوفيق !​



وشكرا لكم​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن فترة حكم الملك آسا ​ 


> وهو ملك من ملوك يهوذا حكم من سنة 912 إلى سنة 871 ق.م.​




الرابط​ 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/01_A/A_018.html​​​ 

ويؤكد ذلك القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي في مقدمة تفسيره لسفري الملوك الأول والثاني لما سرد أسماء ملوك إسرائيل قبل الإنقسام وفترات ملكهم​ 
فيقول عن آسا وبعشا :​


> آسا 912-871​
> 
> بعشا 909-886​


 
الرابط​ 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...eer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html​ 

وبذلك تكون الحرب التي قامت في السنة السادسة والثلاثين من حكم الملك آسا قد تمت في السنة 876 ق.م. ... بينما موت بعشا كان في السنة 886 ق.م. ... أي بعد هذه الحرب بعشر سنوات كاملة


فكيف يمكن لبعشا أن يحارب آسا في هذه السنة (876 ق.م.) بينما هو مات قبلها بعشر سنين (886 ق.م.)

وشكرا مرة أخرى​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> http://st-takla.org/pub_bible-inter...eer-sefr-moluk-el-2awal__00-introduction.html​
> وبذلك تكون الحرب التي قامت في السنة السادسة والثلاثين من حكم الملك آسا قد تمت في السنة 876 ق.م. ... بينما موت بعشا كان في السنة 886 ق.م. ... أي بعد هذه الحرب بعشر سنوات كاملة​


 

آسف ... تعديل للإقتباس 

و الصواب هو 

بعد وفاة بعشا بعشر سنوات كاملة​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى​
> 
> 
> أريد أن أعلم كيف يرد المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس على هذا السؤال​
> ...


 
بص التفسير ده 

الاول:
وكانت حرب بين أساو بعشا = وفى 2 أى 1:14 أن الأرض استراحت 10 سنين فى أول ملك أسا أى لم تكن هناك حرب عظيمة حتى وقت هذه الحرب. وفى 2 أى 1:16. أن هذه الحرب كانت فى السنة ال 36 لملك أسا وظاهرياً فإن هذا يبدو مستحيلاً لأن بعشا ملك فى السنة الثالثة لملك أسا (آية 29،28) وقد ملك بعشا 24 سنة (آية 33) وبذلك يكون بعشا قد مات فى السنة 27 لأسا ولكن كما ذكرنا فى المقدمة فلم يكن هناك نظام واحد للتأريخ متفق عليه بين الكتاب فكاتب الأيام حين يقول السنة 36 يقصد منذ إنفصال العشرة أسباط عن يهوذا وبذلك تكون السنة 36 للإنفصال موافقة للسنة 16 لملك أسا 

التفسير التانى:
wesleys-explanatory-notes​ 
Of the reign - Or, of the kingdom of Asa, that is, of the kingdom of Judah, which was now Asa's kingdom; or from the time of the division of the two kingdoms. Rehoboam reigned seventeen years, Abijah three years, Asa had now reigned fifteen years, all which put together, make up the thirty five years mentioned chap. 15:19 , and in the next year Baasha wars against him; and the ground of the war was the defection of many of his subjects to Asa, chap. 15:9 .

الترجمة الحرفية 
من عهد -- أو ، في مملكة آسا ، وهذا هو ، في مملكة يهوذا ، التي أصبحت الآن آسا في المملكة ، أو من وقت لتقسيم المملكتين. رحبعام سادت سبعة عشر عاما ، أبيا ثلاث سنوات ، وآسا الآن قد سادت طوال خمسة عشر عاما ، وكلها التي وضعت معا ، ويشكلون خمسة وثلاثين عاما من الفصل المذكور. 15:19 ، والحروب في العام المقبل Baasha ضده ، وعلى أرض الواقع من الحرب كان انشقاق العديد من رعاياه لآسا ، الفصل الثاني. 15:9. 

 



*الاستنتاج العام*​فى الاية
*2Chr 16:1​*​​​فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا صَعِدَ بَعْشَا مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى يَهُوذَا، وَبَنَى الرَّامَةَ لِكَيْلاَ يَدَعَ أَحَدًا يَخْرُجُ أَوْ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى آسَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. ​

*ال36 سنة دول هم منذ انقسام المملكة ( ازاى؟؟؟؟؟)*​ 


الشرح : مع التركيز
 
*تسلسل ملوك يهوذا *

*1- ملك رحبعام على يهوذا :*​
*1Kgs 14:21 *​​وَأَمَّا رَحُبْعَامُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ فَمَلَكَ فِي يَهُوذَا. وَكَانَ رَحُبْعَامُ ابْنَ إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ سَبْعَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، .......​*2Chr 12:13 ​*​​فَتَشَدَّدَ الْمَلِكُ رَحُبْعَامُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمَلَكَ، لأَنَّ رَحُبْعَامَ كَانَ ابْنَ إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، ..........

اذن رحبعام ابن سليمان ملك 17 سنة

*2- ملك ابيا او ابيام :*


*1Kgs 15:1-2 *
وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّامِنَةِ عَشَرَةَ لِلْمَلِكِ يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ نَبَاطَ، مَلَكَ أَبِيَامُ عَلَى يَهُوذَا. مَلَكَ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينٍ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ مَعْكَةُ ابْنَةُ أَبْشَالُومَ. ​*2Chr 13:1-2 ​*​​​فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّامِنَةَ عَشَرَةَ لِلْمَلِكِ يَرُبْعَامَ، مَلَكَ أَبِيَّا عَلَى يَهُوذَا. مَلَكَ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، .............​
*اذن ملك ابيا بعد ابوه رحبعام مدة 3 سنوات*


*3- آسا ( ركز هنا )*​*2Chr 15:1 *​​​وَكَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ عَلَى عَزَرْيَا بْنِ عُودِيدَ،...............  ​
​*2Chr 15:8 *​​​فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ آسَا هذَا الْكَلاَمَ وَنُبُوَّةَ عُودِيدَ النَّبِيِّ، تَشَدَّدَ وَنَزَعَ الرَّجَاسَاتِ مِنْ كُلِّ أَرْضِ يَهُوذَا وَبَنْيَامِينَ وَمِنَ الْمُدُنِ الَّتِي أَخَذَهَا مِنْ جَبَلِ أَفْرَايِمَ، وَجَدَّدَ مَذْبَحَ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي أَمَامَ رِوَاقِ الرَّبِّ. ​
​
اامتى حصلت النبوة . فقام اسا بالاصلاح؟؟؟​*2Chr 15:10 *​​​فَاجْتَمَعُوا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّالِثِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْخَامِسَةَ عَشَرَةَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا، ​
​
​
*​* 

النتيجة كانت الراحة من الحرب تلك السنة


اذن كل الكلام ده كان اسا ملك 15 سنة بس






1- يبقى اراح الله اسا من الحروب بعد كام سنة من الانقسام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة :بعد انقسام المملكة ( بداية حكم رحبعام ) بــ
 17 ( رحبعام) +3 (ابيا) + 15 ( اسا الى وقت النبوة والاصلاح )
 = 35 سنة

للتأكيد انظر ​*2Chr 15:19​*​​​وَلَمْ تَكُنْ حَرْبٌ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْخَامِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا. ​
*​*


2- يبقى الحرب قامت امتى بين اسا وبعشا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


الاجابة :الحرب قامت بعد الوعد بالراحة من الحروب بسنة .........
 1+ 35  ( عدد السنوات من الانقسام حتى الوعد بالراحة ) 
= 36 سنة

اذن تمت الحرب فى السنة ال36 بعد انقسام المملكة
​*2Chr 16:1​*​​​فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا صَعِدَ بَعْشَا مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى يَهُوذَا، وَبَنَى الرَّامَةَ لِكَيْلاَ يَدَعَ أَحَدًا يَخْرُجُ أَوْ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى آسَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. 


لذلك فسؤالك كيف حارب بعشا اسا بعد مويه ب 10 سنين؟؟؟؟
الاجابة : ال36 سنة المذكورة هى منذ انقسام المملكة وليست من بداية الحكم حيث اختاف نظام الحساب تبعا لكاتب السفر​
*

اعرض موضوعك فى رد واحد مش 100 رد
ارجو من المشرف ضم مشاركاته فى رد واحد​*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد

لكن عندي ملاحظة هامة

أنت نقلت من تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري هذا التفسير

يقول القس أنطونيوس فكري 



!ابن الملك! قال:


> ولكن كما ذكرنا فى المقدمة فلم يكن هناك نظام واحد للتأريخ متفق عليه بين الكتاب





ثم قلت أنت مشكورا 


 



> حيث اختلف نظام الحساب تبعا لكاتب السفر


 

إذا فقد كان القس مرقص عزيز مخطئا في موضوع التناسق بين كاتبي الكتاب المقدس في كتابه المشهور (كتاب استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس)

فهو يقول
​
​​


> الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله​​​


​​​​فطالما أن القس أنطونيوس فكري قد أقر بإختلاف نظام التأريخ بين كاتب الملوك وكاتب الأيام ... فمعنى هذا أن الوحدة الكاملة والتناسق البديع الذين تكلم عنهما القمص مرقص لا يشملان كتابي الملوك والأيام​​​​أليس كذلك؟؟؟​​​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> إذا فقد كان القس مرقص عزيز مخطئا في موضوع التناسق بين كاتبي الكتاب المقدس في كتابه المشهور (كتاب استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس)


*
احببت ان اعلق على هذة النقطة المضحكة ...

هل تعرف الفرق بين

التناسق بين كتّاب الكتاب المقدس وبين استخدامهم للتاريخ ؟؟؟

هل تظن انه كتاب تاريخ به ارقام وحسابات وحياة الفراعنة والأهرامات و و و و

انت مثلا تعرف ان التاريخ القبل الميلادى لم يكن موجودا وتم تحديدة بولادة المسيح

فلا تسأل هذا السؤال كثيرا مرة أخرى لأنه اضحكنى كثيرا جدا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*وياريت تركز فى التواريخ من غير المعقول ان تقول على المدة كلها ( مدة الحكم ) انها من بداية الحكم

سامحنى ..
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى حادى الارواح
حضرتك لقيت الاجابة كاملة لا تستحق الجدال ... فخشيت على موضوع تانى 




> شكرا على الرد​
> 
> لكن عندي ملاحظة هامة​
> أنت نقلت من تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري هذا التفسير​
> ...


 
ملحوظة صغيرة:
لا عزيزى لم اقتبس من القس انطونيوس فكرى









> إذا فقد كان القس مرقص عزيز مخطئا في موضوع التناسق بين كاتبي الكتاب المقدس في كتابه المشهور (كتاب استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس)


​


> فهو يقول
> الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله​


​هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هل حضرتك قريت الكلام اللى انت نقله؟؟؟؟ كلام اكتر من رائع من ابونا.

اعيد جزء منه 
ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله

اذن باختلاف ( الظروف المحيطة بالكاتب - الكاتب نفسه مكان الكتابه -العصر الذى تمت فيه الكتابه)  كان يختلف نظام الحساب ولكن.....

بما ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الروح القدس ( مصدر واحد ) لذا لا يوجد به اى تناقض. على عكس كتب اخرى مليئة بالتناقض ( ليفهم القارئ)

نعم عزيزى الكتاب المقدس فريد من نوعه. ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذة الاية التى اثرتها . قائلا كيف ؟؟؟
رديت علها من السفرين ( ملوك الاول واخبار التانى)
وهذا اكبر دليل بالرغم من اختلاف الظروف والكاتب الا ان كلمة الله واحدة. والدليل هو الرد على الاية.

( لقد اثبت حضرتك عظمة الكتاب المقدس دون ان تدرى .... اشكرك )

وبذلك فكلام القس انطونيوس لا توجد به شائبة وانما تأكيد لعظمة الكتاب 
​



> فطالما أن القس أنطونيوس فكري قد أقر بإختلاف نظام التأريخ بين كاتب الملوك وكاتب الأيام ... فمعنى هذا أن الوحدة الكاملة والتناسق البديع الذين تكلم عنهما القمص مرقص لا يشملان كتابي الملوك والأيام​
> 
> 
> أليس كذلك؟؟؟​


​
 
 يا سلام .................
جبت الاستنتاج ده منين.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

التكرار يعلم.
اختلاف ( الظروف المحيطة بالكاتب - الكاتب نفسه مكان الكتابه -العصر الذى تمت فيه الكتابه)  كان يختلف نظام الحساب ولكن.....

بما ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الروح القدس ( مصدر واحد ) لذا لا يوجد به اى تناقض. على عكس كتب اخرى مليئة بالتناقض ( ليفهم القارئ)​ 


شكرا عزيزى على اثبات عظمة الكتاب المقدس بانتظار المزيدددد 
( لكن لو موضوع مختلف .افتح موضوع جديد )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لوحضرتك كنت عارف المعلومة مكنتش سألت السؤال ده.
فللسفر الواحد قد يكون اكتر من كاتب واحد
ومع ذلك نجد ان الكتاب المقدس كله وحدة واحدة ( لا يوجد اى تناقض )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا اشكرك على ذوقك 



حادي الأرواح قال:


> أنظر يا صديقي ماذا وجدت أثناء بحثي عن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني​
> 
> من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا​
> http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...-Ezra/Tafseer-Sefr-Ezra__00-introduction.html​
> ...


 


لا . عزيزى ليس كذلك


اقرأ معى الاتى: ( من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى )

*كاتب السفر ​:- ​*التقليد اليهودى يقول أن كاتب السفر هو عزرا . والمفسرون المحدثون يقولون بل هو
لاوى أو كاهن مجهول عاش بين سنة ٤٠٠و٣٠٠ ق.م. لأن هناك معلومات موجودة بالسفر لم تكن قد - حدثت وقت عزرا ، ولكن ما المانع أن يكون عزرا هو الكاتب بإيحاء من الروح القدس وأتى بعده أحد الآنبياء مثل حجى أو زكريا أو ملاخى وأضافوا هذه التعديلات وهم أيضًا حين يكتبون يكتبون بإيحاءالروح القدس .
ونلاحظ أن فلسفة عزرا فى سفره هى نفس فلسفة كاتب سفر الأيام ، بل أن نهاية سفر الأيام متطابقة مع بداية سفر عزرا ، كأن ما بدأه كاتب سفر الأيام يكمله عزرا ، وهذا يثبت أن عزرا هو كاتب سفر الأيام.

نفهم ان عزرا كتب اوله واخره واضاف التعديلات احد الانبياء الوارد ذكرهم
فليس هناك اجماع عن الكاتب يا عزيزى 
فاستنتاجك هو مجرد تكهن لا يمكن اثباته .


وخلى بالك ان الاهم يا عزيزى والواضح :
هو ان 36 سنة التى ذكرت فى الاية ( هى بعد انقسام المملكة )
وقد حسبتها لك بالسنين . لذا فليس هناك اى مجال للشك.

 مع العلم ان فى الاية السابقة لهايقول عن ان الرب اراحهم من الحروب حتى 35 عام من الحكم
انظر وتأمل​*2Chr 15:19​*​​​وَلَمْ تَكُنْ حَرْبٌ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْخَامِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا. ​
*​**2Chr 16:1​*​​​فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا صَعِدَ بَعْشَا مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى يَهُوذَا، وَبَنَى الرَّامَةَ لِكَيْلاَ يَدَعَ أَحَدًا يَخْرُجُ أَوْ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى آسَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. ​
*​*
 والا ففسر لى لماذا قال 36 مش اى سنة تانية ؟

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/1-kings-15-17.html

*John Gill's Exposition of the Bible*​*2 Chronicles 16:1* 
*In the thirty and sixth year of the reign of Asa Baasha king of*
*Israel came up against Judah*
How this is to be reconciled with the reign of Baasha, which was but twenty four years, and was begun in the third of Asa, and therefore must have been dead nearly ten years before this year of Asa's reign, (_See Gill on 1 Kings 15:17_) where, and in the following verses, are the same things related as here, to the end of the sixth verse; the explanation of which the reader is referred to.</SPAN> ​


* Kings 15:17* 
*And Baasha king of Israel went up against Judah*
Which, in ( 2 Chronicles 16:1 ) is said to be in the thirty sixth year of Asa's reign, or rather of his kingdom; for it can never mean the year of his reign, for Baasha was dead many years before that, since his reign began in the third of Asa, and he reigned but twenty four years, and therefore must die in the twenty seventh of Asa;* but it is to be understood of the kingdom of Judah, when it was divided from Israel; from that time to this were thirty six years, seventeen under Rehoboam, three under Abijam, so that this year must be the sixteenth of Asa; thus it is calculated in the Jewish chronology *F21, and which is followed by many of the best of our chronologers:
​باختصار شديد :

بعد انفصال المملكة الشمالية (اسرائيل ) عن الجنوبية (اليهودية ) تم بدء اعتماد تأريخ خاص للملكة الجنوبية يبدأ من انفصال المملكتين .

ولهذا فالفترة المحسوبة هنا ترجع للتوقيت او التأريخ  اليهودي ( ستة وثلاثين سنة من الانفصال ) . 
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرد للدكتور القس منيس عبد النور*


> *أجمع المحققون على أن المراد بقوله السنة 36 هو من انفصال العشرة أسباط اسرائيل من سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين وتقسيم المملكة إلى قسمين: قسم لإسرائيل وقسم ليهوذا, وعليه فتكون السنة 16 عشرة من حكم آسا على يهوذا هي السنة 36 من انقسام المملكة, وجروا على هذه الطريقة في سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل وفي سجلات تلك العصور,*


 ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *طيب يا نيومان أنا إفترضت فعلا أن كاتب سفر الأيام يؤرخ بنظام آخر غير النظام الذي يؤرخ به كاتب سفر الملوك*​
> *المشكلة الآن أن كلا من الكاتبين قد استخدما نفس نظام التأريخ في حادثة أخرى وهي (ملك أبيا على يهوذا)*​
> *هل علمت أين تكمن المشكلة أم لا؟؟؟ *​​


 




> مل 1 15 : 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ بنِ ناباطَ، ملَكَ أبـيَّامُ على يَهوذا، 2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأُورُشليمَ، وكانَ ا‏سمُ أمِّهِ مَعكَةُ بِنْتُ أبشالومَ
> 
> 2اخ 13 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عَشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ ملَكَ أبـيَّا على يَهوذا
> 2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأورُشليمَ. وكانَ ا‏سْمُ أُمِّهِ ميخايا بِنتَ أوريئيلَ مِنْ جَبْعةَ​
> ...


 



حادي الأرواح قال:


> فهل فعلا كاتب سفر الأيام يؤرخ بطريقة مختلفة عن كاتب سفر الملوك؟؟؟​
> 
> 
> لو قلتم نعم ... فهناك خطأ في تاريخ ملك أبيا​
> ...


 

من هو الملك يربعام ? 
اذا عرفت من هو الملك يربعام واين يقع حكمه من بدء انفصال المملكتين سيتم حل سؤالك
فهل اجاوبك انا ام تجاوبنا انت بوصفك درست الموضوع كاملا احسن مننا كما تريد ان توهمنا ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *وأرجو أن يحل أحدكما أو كلاكما ضيفا - في جواري - في المنتديات الإسلامية التي أشرف بالإنتساب إليها والتي سوف أقوم بنقل هذا الحوار الممتع إليها لإستفادة ضيوفنا من النصارى*​
> *وشكرا لكم جميعا *
> *وإلى اللقاء في مواضيع أخرى ممتعة*​


 
ارجو ان تكون امينا في النقل ، وتنقل سؤالي وجوابك ( او جوابي ) الذي سيحل لك الاشكالية التي اختلقتها بدون مبرر او دليل .





> مل 1 15 : 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ بنِ ناباطَ، ملَكَ أبـيَّامُ على يَهوذا، 2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأُورُشليمَ، وكانَ ا‏سمُ أمِّهِ مَعكَةُ بِنْتُ أبشالومَ
> 
> 
> 2اخ 13 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عَشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ ملَكَ أبـيَّا على يَهوذا
> ...


 
من هو الملك يربعام ؟
ومتى بدأ حكمه وانتهى بالتوقيت مع التأريخ الذي يبدأ بانفصال المملكتين ؟

او بمعنى آخر : متى تقع السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام من بدء انفصال المملكتين ؟؟

 

اذا عرفت من هو الملك يربعام واين يقع حكمه من بدء انفصال المملكتين سيتم حل سؤالك
فهل اجاوبك انا ام تجاوبنا انت بوصفك درست الموضوع كاملا احسن مننا كما تريد ان توهمنا ؟


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرحبا نيومان*



NEW_MAN قال:


> من هو الملك يربعام ?
> اذا عرفت من هو الملك يربعام واين يقع حكمه من بدء انفصال المملكتين سيتم حل سؤالك
> فهل اجاوبك انا ام تجاوبنا انت بوصفك درست الموضوع كاملا احسن مننا كما تريد ان توهمنا ?


 

*الموضوع يا عزيزي موضوع (فارق)*

*بمعنى أنه لو أن الفارق بين طولي وطولك سنتيمتر واحد مثلا فلن يتغير هذا الفارق مهما كان طولي *

*فلو كان طولي 180 سم - على سبيل المثال - فأنت 179 سم مثلا*

*ولو كنت أنا 181 فأنت 180*

*لن يختلف الفارق بإختلاف الطول*



*لكن لا بأس ... نتكلم عن الملك (يربعام)*

*حسب قاموس الكتاب المقدس*

إسم عبري معناه "يكثر الشعب". وهو:
1- ابن ناباط من سبط افرايم وصروعه. ولد في صردة في وادي الأردن وهو الملك الأول في المملكة الشمالية بعد انقسام مملكة سليمان في أيام رحبعام. وملك حوالي 22 سنة (1 مل 14: 20). (حوالي 931- 910 ق. م.) 

الدليل

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/28_E/E_105.html



وكان تاريخ إنقسام المملكتين هو 975 ق.م.

الدليل

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...eer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html


فيكون رحبعام قد ملك في السنة 931 ق.م.  أي قبل الإنقسام (975 ق.م.) بأربع وأربعين سنة


ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع؟؟؟

مرة أخرى

الموضوع هو فرق السنوات العشر بين نظام التأريخ الذي ينتهجه كاتبي السفرين (الملوك وأخبار الأيام)

هل هي حقيقة (فيكون كاتب سفر الأيام أنقص عشر سنوات من تاريخ ملك أبيا)

أم ليست حقيقة (فيكون كاتب سفر الأيام قد أخبر بحرب آسا وبغشا بعد عشر سنوات من موت بعشا)

تفضل​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> فيكون رحبعام قد ملك في السنة 931 ق.م. أي قبل الإنقسام (975 ق.م.) بأربع وأربعين سنة​


 

*تصحيح*

*بعد الإنقسام بأربع وأربعين سنة وليس قبله*

*أي أن السنة الثامنة عشرة من حكمه كانت 913 ق.م. ... أي بعد إثنتين وستين سنة من الإنقسام*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> ​
> *لكن لا بأس ... نتكلم عن الملك (يربعام)*​
> *حسب قاموس الكتاب المقدس*​
> إسم عبري معناه "يكثر الشعب". وهو:
> ...


 

دعك من الامثلة الان ، الموضوع يشرح نفسه ولا يحتاج الى امثلة .

اما ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع ، فهو اجابة عن كلامك الذي تقول فيه 




> مل 1 15 : 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ بنِ ناباطَ، ملَكَ أبـيَّامُ على يَهوذا، 2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأُورُشليمَ، وكانَ ا‏سمُ أمِّهِ مَعكَةُ بِنْتُ أبشالومَ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وبدون الرجوع الى معادلة التواريخ بما هو قبل الميلاد (931 ق.م او 975 ق.م ) 
قارن التفاح بالتفاح ( كما يقولون في المثل الانجليزي ) 

اليك الاجابة التي تعذّر عليك استخلاصها مرة اخرى :


الملك سليمان آخر ملوك المملكة الموحدة 

ملك ابنه ( رحبعام ) وفي نفس توقيت حكمه تمرد (يربعام ) عليه واسس المملكة الشمالية .

فاصبح رحبعام او ملك على المملكة الجنوبية 
ويربعام اول ملك على المملكة الشمالية 

الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس :

( وَابْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ رَحُبْعَامُ وَابْنُهُ أَبِيَّا وَابْنُهُ آسَا وَابْنُهُ يَهُوشَافَاطُ )
(1 اخبار الايام 3: 10)

(ثُمَّ اضْطَجَعَ سُلَيْمَانُ مَعَ آبَائِهِ وَدُفِنَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، وَمَلَكَ رَحُبْعَامُ ابْنُهُ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ. )
(1 ملوك 11: 43)

اما تمرد الشعب وانقسامه الى مملكتين ، واحدة خلف رحبعام والاخرى خلف يربعام 
فاضغط على هذا الرابط (ملوك الاول الاصحاح 12)

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Kings/12

ويكون بذلك حساب مدة 18 سنة سواء من حكم يربعام او من حكم رحبعام ، فالنتيجة واحدة ( 18 سنة ) .

سواء تم حسابها من بدء انفصال المملكة او من بدء حكم اي منهما فالنتيجة واحدة ( 18 سنة ) .

هل وصلت الاجابة واكتشفت ان استشهادك ليس في محله ؟؟
ام نحتاج لمزيد من الشرح والادلة الاخرى ؟


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*نيومان*

*ليس كل ما نسميه (ردا) يصح أن يطلق عليه (جوابا)*

*ما علاقة رحبعام بالموضوع أصلا ... وما دخل المملكة الشمالية بالموضوع؟؟؟*

*كاتبي السفرين قالا بالنص أن أبيا ملك على يهوذا في السنة الثامنة عشر من حكم الملك يربعام  *

مل 1 15 : 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ بنِ ناباطَ، ملَكَ أبـيَّامُ على يَهوذا، 2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأُورُشليمَ، وكانَ ا‏سمُ أمِّهِ مَعكَةُ بِنْتُ أبشالومَ
​ 
*فمن أين بدأ كاتب سفر الملوك حسابه؟؟؟*

*ومن أين بدأ كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام حسابه؟؟؟*

*لو كان كلاهما قد بدأ الحساب من نفس السنة ففارق العشر سنوات لم يتحقق*

*ولو كان حساب كاتب سفر الملوك قد بدأ بعد عشر سنوات من حساب كاتب سفر الأيام ... فالتفسير الخاص بالعشر سنوات التي تلت موت بعشا و سبقت حربه مع آسا غير صحيح والتناقض موجود*

*لاحظ أنك لم تذكر حتى تواريخا ... ولا نقطة مرجعية لحساب الأحداث عند كلا الكاتبين*


*لذا سوف أكون مسرورا إذا قمت بالإسهاب في الشرح مع ذكر التواريخ والنقاط المرجعية لحساب كلا الكاتبين*

*وشكرا  *



​
2اخ 13 1 وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ عَشْرَةَ لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ ملَكَ أبـيَّا على يَهوذا
2 ثَلاثَ سِنينَ بِأورُشليمَ. وكانَ ا‏سْمُ أُمِّهِ ميخايا بِنتَ أوريئيلَ مِنْ جَبْعةَ​​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> ويكون بذلك حساب مدة 18 سنة سواء من حكم يربعام او من حكم رحبعام ، فالنتيجة واحدة ( 18 سنة ) .
> 
> سواء تم حسابها من بدء انفصال المملكة او من بدء حكم اي منهما فالنتيجة واحدة ( 18 سنة ) .


 
​*أنا متفق معك أن كلاهما قد إنفصل عن الآخر وأسس مملكته في نفس السنة*

*كما أنني أعلم أن 18 سنة من حكم رحبعام هي أيضا 18 سنة من ملك يربعام*

*ليس لدي مشكلة في ذلك مطلقا !*

*أرجو أن تفهم ما أريد قوله هنا !*

*كاتبي السفرين إتفقا ... أكرر ... إتفقا في تأريخ ملك أبيا*

*لا مشكلة في ذلك*


*المشكلة أننا لما أثرنا موضوع العشر سنوات التي أتت بعد موت الملك بعشا (حسب سفر الملوك الأول 16) وقبل حربه على الملك آسا (حسب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 16) ... وهو ما يعني أن بعشا قد حارب آسا بعد وفاته بعشر سنوات ... **لم يعقب القس تادرس يعقوب ولا أنطونيوس فهمي على هذا الفارق ... بينما برره القس أنطونيوس فكري بأن نظام التأريخ بين كاتبي السفرين يختلف *


*وهذا ليس صحيحا بدليل التطابق في تأريخ الكاتبين لتولية الملك أبيا*




*يعني الموضوعين مرتبطين ببعضهما لأن كلاهما تأريخا لحدثين بواسطة نفس الكاتبين ... إتفقا في أحدهما وإختلفا في الآخر*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل تعرف يا عجبى ان 

36/2 

تساوى

18

؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> *ما علاقة رحبعام بالموضوع أصلا ... وما دخل المملكة الشمالية بالموضوع؟؟؟*


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

30:
كل دة ومش فاهم فين المشكلة ؟؟؟؟

هو انا مش قلت لك فى الأول انك مش عايز إجابة ؟؟

هو انا مش لت لك فى الأول انك مش فاهم الجمع وجاى تتكلم فى التكاملات والتفاضلات ؟؟؟

عجبى

نأتيك بالإجابة وتقول ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع
فأنت الذى تعتقد انها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع وهى اصل مشكلتك اذ انه منذ الإنقسام تم العد بتاريخ آخر

هل فهمت اى شئ ؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> حتى الآن يا مولكا لا تعلم أين التناقض ولا تعلم أين المشكلة؟؟؟



*هههههههههه
أتحاول ان توهم المتابعون اننا لم نفهم حتى الآن موضوعك ؟؟؟

يا رجل رد على الدليل بدليل ولا تتجنب الأدلة الموضوعة

وأعترف بالخطأ*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لا بأس ... ننظر في أمرك حتى يعود المحترم نيومان للحوار

تقول​


molka molkan قال:


> *فأنت الذى تعتقد انها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع وهى اصل مشكلتك اذ انه منذ الإنقسام تم العد بتاريخ آخر*​
> *هل فهمت اى شئ ؟؟*​


 

فهمت أن نظام العد يختلف بعد الإنقسام عنه قبل الإنقسام

لكن يا عزيزي كلتا الحادثتين بعد الإنقسام !

الحادثتين هما

1- حرب آسا وبعشا

2- ملك أبيا على يهوذا

فالمفترض أن يكون نظام العد واحدا طبقا لكلامك (كلتا الحادثتين بعد الإنقسام) ... لكن كاتبي سفر الملوك الأول وأخبار الأيام الثاني قد إختلفا في الحادثة الأولى واتفقا في الثانية


لما سألتكم عن الإختلاف في الأولى (فضلا راجع عنوان الموضوع !) قلتم أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يؤرخ بطريقة مختلفة (بالرغم من أن الحدث بعد الإنقسام) ... فقدمت إثباتا أن كلا الكاتبين قد أرخ بنفس الطريقة في الحادثة الثانية وبهذا إما أن يسقط تبرير إختلاف النظام بين الكاتبين وإما أن يثبت فيثبت معه تناقض الكاتبين في تاريخ حرب آسا وبعشا

أعتقد أن المتابعين قد فهموا ... أما أنت فأنا أعلم أنك لم تستوعب الموضوع بعد (لا أقصد الإهانة)

آه بالمناسبة ... أنا أعلم أن 36 /2 تساوي 18

فما هي (36)؟؟؟

أرجو أن تسهب في شرح هذا الرقم !​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

للمرة العشارتاشر​ 
قلنا الكاتب هو عزرا مع اخرين.

ما هو دليلك ان عزرا هو الكاتب الوحيد لهذا السفر؟؟؟

حضرتك قلت ان المفسرين ال3 اجمعوا
اين ذلك الاجماع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا هو كلام وخلاص ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> للمرة العشارتاشر​
> 
> قلنا الكاتب هو عزرا مع اخرين.
> 
> ...


 

*تادرس يعقوب*

*قال بأن الكاتب هو عزرا ونقل هذا عن التقليد اليهودي وقال أن كثيرين أكدوه*

*ولم يقل أن هناك كتابا آخرين*


*أنطونيوس فهمي*

*قال بأن الكاتب هو عزرا*

*ولم يقل أن هناك كتابا آخرين*





*أنطونيوس فكري*



*قال (ربما) يكون هناك كتابا آخرين*

*ثم قدم دليلا على أن الكاتب هو عزرا*


*ما دليلك أنت أن هناك كتابا آخرين للسفر على وجه اليقين لا الشك؟؟؟*

*ومن هم هؤلاء الكتاب؟؟؟*

*ومن هو كاتب الإصحاح 13 تحديدا؟؟؟*

*ومن هوكاتب الإصحاح 16 تحديدا؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> لكن يا عزيزي كلتا الحادثتين بعد الإنقسام !


*
يابنى افهم

بقول لك نظام العد مش الحادثتين

هو انا بتكلم تركى

ابسطها لك عشان تفهمها

نظاااااااااااااااااااااااام العد هنا مختلف


مش الحادثتين

هو انت عشان مش عارف ترد على الأدلة 

فبترد على كلام لم ننطق به ؟؟؟

النظام هو اللى متغير فى العد مش الحادثتين


*


> لكن كاتبي سفر الملوك الأول وأخبار الأيام الثاني قد إختلفا في الحادثة الأولى واتفقا في الثانية


*
طيب اسألك سؤال يفهمك انك مش فاهم اصلا ان الإجابة تم تقديمها

ممكن تقول لنا زمن كتابة السفرين على وجه اليقين ؟؟؟؟

يارب تجاوب 
*



> فما هي (36)؟؟؟



*ههههههههههه

تانى ؟؟*



> يهود قبل الميلاد ؟؟؟
> 
> هل تعني هؤلاء القوم الذين قال فيهم أرميا هذا العدد (طبقا لتفسير يوحنا ذهبي الفم)
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه

بدأت توضح لنا مدى علمك بكل الأمور الآن

هل لأنهم كذبة يكونوا ليسوا موجودين ؟؟؟

سبحان المسيح*
*
أرأيت انك لم تجب على اى سؤال الى الآن وكل إجاباتك التى لا ترد به على اى سؤال قد هدمناها وقدمنا لك الدليل أكثر من مرة وانت تتحاشى مناقشته ؟؟؟*



> *تادرس يعقوب*
> 
> *قال بأن الكاتب هو عزرا ونقل هذا عن التقليد اليهودي وقال أن كثيرين أكدوه*
> 
> ...



*اتمنى ان لا تقل كلاما على افواههم

اقتبس ما تقول لأبين للمتابعين كم التدليس الذى سقط من " دلوك " فى هذا الموضوع* ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *أنا متفق معك أن كلاهما قد إنفصل عن الآخر وأسس مملكته في نفس السنة*​
> *كما أنني أعلم أن 18 سنة من حكم رحبعام هي أيضا 18 سنة من ملك يربعام*​
> *ليس لدي مشكلة في ذلك مطلقا !*​
> *أرجو أن تفهم ما أريد قوله هنا !*​
> ...


 

يا عزيزي ان الاجابة لم تكن واضحة لك، دعني اقولها لك بطريقة اخرى:

اذا كانت المملكة انفصلت بعد موت سليمان ، وبدأ العد من هذه السنة . باعتبارها السنة الاولى لانفصال الحكم ،وباعتبارها ايضا السنة الاولى لحكم ملوك يهوذا ، فهي ايضا السنة الاولى لحكم ملوك اسرائيل .

فيكون الملك ابيا ملك في السنة 18 لانفصال الحكم ، والسنة 18 لتأريخ بداية ملوك يهوذا ، وايضا السنة 18 لتأريخ بداية ملوك اسرائيل.

اذا اعتراضك بأن أبيا ملك في السنة ال 18 يتفق بين العد الذي يبدأ بالانقسام او بين بداية ملوك يهوذا او بين بداية ملوك اسرائيل لايمكن اعتباره حجة على صحة او عدم صحة التفسير الذي قلناه ان ( 36 سنة ) لآسا هي من بداية الانقسام ، اي بتأريخ بداية ملوك يهوذا .

هل اتضحت الاجابة الان والعلاقة بينها وبين موضوعك الاساسي .

تذكر اننا اجبنا على الاعتراض الاساسي ،كما ذكر الاخ الحبيب ابن الملك في المداخلة رقم # 5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1720655&postcount=5

وذكر لك بالتفصيل كيف ان السنة 15 لملك آسا ، تتفق مع السنة 36 لبدء تأسيس المملكة الجنوبية ( بداية الانفصال ) .

اذا كان لديك اعتراض آخر غير ( تاريخ جلوس أبيا على الملك ) تفضل به لاننا قمنا بحله وقلنا ما سبق ان عرضناه وليس هناك داع لتكراره .

مع تحياتي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *تادرس يعقوب*​
> 
> *قال بأن الكاتب هو عزرا ونقل هذا عن التقليد اليهودي وقال أن كثيرين أكدوه*​
> *ولم يقل أن هناك كتابا آخرين*​
> ...






*كشف التدليس*​ 
اقرأ معى الاتى: ( من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى )*
كاتب السفر ​:- ​*التقليد اليهودى يقول أن كاتب السفر هو عزرا . والمفسرون المحدثون يقولون بل هو
لاوى أو كاهن مجهول عاش بين سنة ٤٠٠و٣٠٠ ق.م. لأن هناك معلومات موجودة بالسفر لم تكن قد - حدثت وقت عزرا ، ولكن ما المانع أن يكون عزرا هو الكاتب بإيحاء من الروح القدس وأتى بعده أحد الآنبياء مثل حجى أو زكريا أو ملاخى وأضافوا هذه التعديلات وهم أيضًا حين يكتبون يكتبون بإيحاءالروح القدس .
ونلاحظ أن فلسفة عزرا فى سفره هى نفس فلسفة كاتب سفر الأيام ، بل أن نهاية سفر الأيام متطابقة مع بداية سفر عزرا ، كأن ما بدأه كاتب سفر الأيام يكمله عزرا ، وهذا يثبت أن عزرا هو كاتب سفر الأيام.


بص بيقول ايه؟
1-المفسرون المحدثون يقولون انه لاوى او كاهن....
2-يستنتج ابونا انطونيوس ويسأل سؤال  ما المانع أن يكون عزرا هو الكاتب بإيحاء من الروح القدس وأتى بعده أحد الآنبياء مثل حجى أو زكريا أو ملاخى وأضافوا هذه التعديلات وهم أيضًا حين يكتبون يكتبون بإيحاءالروح القدس ؟؟؟.

رد عليه .؟... مستنى ردك ( للمرة التانية )

اين الاجماع يا عزيزى 
ده بيقولك المفسرون المحدثون بيقولوا ان كتبه لاوى او......
ويرى ايضا ان من الممكن ان احد الانبياء قد اضاف على السفر
لماذا تعاميت عن ذلك كله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- قال ايضا ان الاسلوب هو لعزرا وتتفق نهاية اخبار الايام ببداية سفر عزرا
ونحن لم نعارض ذلك حيث قلنا ان عزرا هو احد الكتاب ومعه اخرون
​اذن لا يوجد اجماع .... فبناء دليلك على شئ مختلف عليه هو دليل واهى.​

*



ما دليلك أنت أن هناك كتابا آخرين للسفر على وجه اليقين لا الشك؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

الاجابة سهلة :
حضرتك استشهدت بكلام البعض وانا بستشهد بكلام ابونا انطونيوس 

هذا دليل على الاختلاف بينهم وبالتالى لا يمكن ان تبنى دليل على ذلك.

*




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ومن هم هؤلاء الكتاب؟؟؟
> ومن هو كاتب الإصحاح 13 تحديدا؟؟؟*





> *
> 
> ومن هوكاتب الإصحاح 16 تحديدا؟؟؟​​​*


*

هههههههههههههه​ماعرفش !!!! تعرف انت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​​*
​​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*افهما لك تانى يمكن صعبة عليك اوى كعادة المسلمين مع ان دة مش لاهوت

بص دلوقتى حصل انقسام الإنقسام دة عمل تفريع فى طريقة العد ولهذا كان الإختلاف فى طريقة العد

واما عن التشابه فى الـ ( 18 ) عام تطابق لأنه من هنا او من هناك متساوى

يعنى التطابق دة لأن العد هنا تطابق كنقطى تقاطع العدين فيهم لأنه اصلا الفصل كان فى الملوك فلابد ان يكون عد الملوك بعد او قبل الإنقسام متطابق لأنه تاريخ واحد

يارب تكون فهمت العلاقة بين الإنقسام وبين سؤالك

يارب
*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ما زال جوابك يا نيومان خاليا من التواريخ ... وأعتقد أنك لم تدرك الرابط بين تأريخ الكاتبين لكلا الحدثين !

أخبرني يا نيومان عن نظام حساب كاتب سفر الملوك الأول للأحداث التي وقعت بعد الإنقسام

ثم أخبرني عن نظام حساب كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني للأحداث التي وقعت بعد الإنقسام

وما هي السنة المرجعية (reference year) التي يبدأ كل واحد منهما في العد منها

أرجو أن أجد جوابا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثوانى يا جماعة احنا بنشرح له اية ؟؟
دة اصلا مش عارف الإنقسام حصل فيه اية واحنا عمالين بنكلمه فى الكتبه والسنين ومين اللى انقسم و و و و هو مش فاهم اصلا كلامنا 

نفهمه الأول اية هو الإنقسام وبعد كدة نفهمه الباقى 

افهموه بالطييييييييييئ

عشان انا لا اطيق 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> ما زال جوابك يا نيومان خاليا من التواريخ ... وأعتقد أنك لم تدرك الرابط بين تأريخ الكاتبين لكلا الحدثين !​
> 
> أخبرني يا نيومان عن نظام حساب كاتب سفر الملوك الأول للأحداث التي وقعت بعد الإنقسام​
> ثم أخبرني عن نظام حساب كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني للأحداث التي وقعت بعد الإنقسام​
> ...




 
يا اخي الفاضل 

انت عاوز تبدأ منين ؟؟

من هنا كويس ؟؟؟




حادي الأرواح قال:


> أخبرني يا مولكان​
> 
> 
> أخبرني يا إبن الملك​
> ...


 
ممكن حضرتك تقول لي ، لماذا في السنة 18 لملك يربعام خطأ في تقديرك ، ويجب ان تكون في السنة 28 لملك يربعام ؟؟؟

اشرحها لي ، في ضوء ما فسرته لك ان يربعام ورحبعام الاثنان انفصلا عن المملكة الموحدة في وقت واحد .

وتكون السنة 18 لملك يربعام هي السنة 18 لملك رحبعام هي السنة 18 لانفصال المملكة هي السنة 18 لبدء المملكة الجنوبية وهي ايضا السنة 18 لبدء المملكة الاسرائيلية .

من اين اتيت انه يجب ان تكون السنة 28 لملك يربعام ؟؟؟

تفضل .


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> من اين اتيت انه يجب ان تكون السنة 28 لملك يربعام ؟؟؟
> 
> تفضل .


 
*من مقدمة تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري لسفر الملوك*

*تفضل التفسير*​ 


> د) كل كاتب ينسب التواريخ إلى مرجع يختلف عن الكاتب الأخر، فلم يكن هناك نظام تقويم متعارف عليه. فكل كاتب كان يختار ملكاً مشهوراً ويكون يوم تنصيبه هو مرجعه الذى ينسب إليه الأحداث.​


 
الرابط

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-01-Old-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/11-Sefr-Molook-El-Awal/Tafseer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html


لو كان صحيحا أن كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني يختلف نظامه عن نظام كاتب سفر الملوك الأول في حساب الأحداث لكان من المفترض أن يختلف كذلك عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مرة أخرى كلام القس أنطونيوس فكري بشكل أوضح للمتابعين


د) كل كاتب ينسب التواريخ إلى مرجع يختلف عن الكاتب الأخر، فلم يكن هناك نظام تقويم متعارف عليه. فكل كاتب كان يختار ملكاً مشهوراً ويكون يوم تنصيبه هو مرجعه الذى ينسب إليه الأحداث


أرجو أن تلاحظ يا نيومان جيدا نقطة (المرجعية) التي طالما أشرت إليها


تفضل

مولكا ... أنت متابع جيد ... استمر​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> لو كان صحيحا أن كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني يختلف نظامه عن نظام كاتب سفر الملوك الأول في حساب الأحداث لكان من المفترض أن يختلف كذلك عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا​


 
ليس هناك جديد في كلامك ، ولم تجب عن سؤالي 

لماذا يجب ان يختلف الحساب عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا ؟؟؟

الم يأتي ابيا بعد رحبعام ؟؟

رحبعام مات في اي سنة من ملكه ؟؟ وفي اي سنة من ملك يربعام ، وفي اي سنة من انفصال المملكتين ، وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة اليهودية وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة الاسرائيلية ؟؟

احسبها ستجد الاجابة في اي واحدة منهم هي السنة رقم 18 

هل لديك اعتراض حتى الان ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كان السؤال



> *من اين اتيت انه يجب ان تكون السنة 28 لملك يربعام ؟؟؟
> 
> تفضل .*




فكانت الإجابة الجميلة



> *من مقدمة تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري لسفر الملوك*
> 
> *تفضل التفسير
> 
> ...





نفسى اعرف فين الإجابة ؟؟*

يا عالم يا هو هو انتوا بشر ولا لأ ؟؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرد ذهب للصفحة الخلفية 

اكرر الرد مرة اخرى 




حادي الأرواح قال:


> لو كان صحيحا أن كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني يختلف نظامه عن نظام كاتب سفر الملوك الأول في حساب الأحداث لكان من المفترض أن يختلف كذلك عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا​


 
ليس هناك جديد في كلامك ، ولم تجب عن سؤالي 

لماذا يجب ان يختلف الحساب عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا ؟؟؟

الم يأتي ابيا بعد رحبعام ؟؟

رحبعام مات في اي سنة من ملكه ؟؟ وفي اي سنة من ملك يربعام ، وفي اي سنة من انفصال المملكتين ، وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة اليهودية وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة الاسرائيلية ؟؟

احسبها ستجد الاجابة في اي واحدة منهم هي السنة رقم 18 

هل لديك اعتراض حتى الان ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لماذا يجب ان يختلف الحساب عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا ؟؟؟


 
لأنه يستخدم نظاما وسنة مرجعية في الحساب يختلفان عما يستخدمه كاتب سفر الملوك الأول

وكان هذا هو تبرير إختلافهما في خبر الحرب بين بشعا وآسا​ 



> الم يأتي ابيا بعد رحبعام ؟؟
> 
> رحبعام مات في اي سنة من ملكه ؟؟ وفي اي سنة من ملك يربعام ، وفي اي سنة من انفصال المملكتين ، وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة اليهودية وفي اي سنة من بدء المملكة الاسرائيلية ؟؟


 

*كل هذا الكلام لا إعتراض لي عليه*

* النقطة المرجعية لكلا الكاتبين في هذا الحدث واحدة ... وهي نفس السنة التي ملك فيها يربعام*
​


> احسبها ستجد الاجابة في اي واحدة منهم هي السنة رقم 18


 
*موافق ... ليس هذا هو ما أعترض عليه *​ 




> هل لديك اعتراض حتى الان ؟؟؟


 
​*نعم بل واستياء أيضا إن سمحت لي*

*حتى الآن لم تخبرني ما هو النظام الذي يتبعه كلا الكاتبين (كاتب مل1 وأخ 2) في الحساب وتأريخ الأحداث*

*وما هي النقطة المرجعية لكلا منهما*

*ولماذا إختلفا في حدث ما واتفقا في حدث آخر؟؟؟*

*تذكر ما قلته لك في أول ردودي عليك بشأن (الفارق) وعدم تأثره بالكميات طالما هو ثابت*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> كل هذا الكلام لا إعتراض لي عليه​
> النقطة المرجعية لكلا الكاتبين في هذا الحدث واحدة ... وهي نفس السنة التي ملك فيها يربعام​


 


اذا لماذا كتبت هذه المشاركة ؟؟؟



حادي الأرواح قال:


> لو كان صحيحا أن كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني يختلف نظامه عن نظام كاتب سفر الملوك الأول في حساب الأحداث لكان من المفترض أن يختلف كذلك عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا​


 
وهذه 






حادي الأرواح قال:


> أخبرني يا مولكان​
> 
> 
> أخبرني يا إبن الملك​
> ...


 
لم توضح لنا كيف جاءت حسبتك(المفترض انها )  الصحيحة ان ملك ابيا بدأ في السنة 28 لملك يربعام ، وانت تتفق ان بدء ملك أبيا واحد في كل التقويمات ؟؟

هل انت مخطيء في هذا الكلام وتتراجع عنه ام تستطيع ان تعطينا تفسيرا له ، كيف حسبتها ملك ابيا يبدأ في ( 28 سنة ) لملك يربعام ؟

وشكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا رجل ماذا تقول ؟؟



> *موافق ... ليس هذا هو ما أعترض عليه *​




*الإجابة عليك هو من نفس الشئ اللى انت وافقت عليه

التوافق هنا لأن حساب السنوات واحد من الجهتين

يعنى من هنا ومن هنا الحساب 18 وانت كان سؤال انهم ليه إختلفوا و فى مكان آخر اتفقوا

الرد 

اتفقوا لأنهم من الجهتين الحساب واحد

نقطة تقاطع حكم
*​


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تنظيف الموضوع من الردود الخارج
الرجاء التركيز في الموضوع و عدم الخروج لمواضيع خارجية و لا الرد عليها من قبل الأخوة المسيحيين لان مصيرها الحذف


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*بصراحة يا نيومان أنا مندهش للغاية*

*المشكلة يا عزيزي ليست في ملك أبيا*

*المشكلة في إختلاف نظام التأريخ ين كاتبي السفرين*

*فلو كان نظامهما واحدا ونقطتهما المرجعية واحدة ... لكان بعشا قد قاتل آسا بعد وفاته بعشر سنوات*


*ولو كان نظامهما مختلفا ونقطتهما المرجعية مختلفة ... لكان من المفترض أن يختلفا أيضا في تأريخهما لملك أبيا*


*ماي روك أراك موجودا*

*هل تفهم أنت الموضوع؟؟؟*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تنس يا نيومان أن كلا الكاتبين نسب أخباره عن بعشا لسنة ملك آسا على يهوذا

وكذلك كلا الكاتبين نسب أخباره عن ملك أبيا لسنة ملك يربعام

يعني ينسبون لنفس السنة ... لكن هناك فارق عشر سنوات بين أخبارهما في شأن بعشا وآسا

سألت عن هذا الفارق فقلتم - طبقا لتفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري - السبب في إختلاف طريقة الحساب

فقلت ولماذا لم تختلف أخبارهما - تبعا لإختلاف طريقتهما في الحساب - في أمر ملك أبيا


يعني الموضوع موضوع (كيل بمكيالين)

لقد شرحت الموضوع عدة مرات فكيف لم تدرك حتى الآن؟؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *بصراحة يا نيومان أنا مندهش للغاية*​
> 
> *المشكلة يا عزيزي ليست في ملك أبيا*​
> *المشكلة في إختلاف نظام التأريخ ين كاتبي السفرين*​
> ...




يا عزيزي الفاضل ، صدقني انا فاهم سؤالك ، ولكن انت مش فاهم حتى الان الرد.

الرد قلناه ببساطة ان توقيت الحساب يختلف لان احدهما يعود على بداية تأسيس المملكة اليهودية . 

انت اعتراضك يقول ان ( تأريخ ملك أبيا ) يؤكد خطأ هذا الحساب .

انا اسألك ، اين الخطأ كيف تبينه لنا .

انت تقول :




> لو كان صحيحا أن كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني يختلف نظامه عن نظام كاتب سفر الملوك الأول في حساب الأحداث لكان من المفترض أن يختلف كذلك عند ذكره لخبر ملك أبيا


​​


> نعم يا سادة ... كاتب الملوك والأيام اتفقا على أن أبيام (وهو نفسه أبيا طبقا لقاموس الكتاب المقدس وكذلك الثلاث سنون مدة حكمه) ملك في السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام ... فلو كان التفسير صحيحا لكتب كاتب الأيام هذا العدد هكذا​
> 
> وفي السَّنةِ الثَّامِنةَ والعشرين لِلمَلِكِ يَرُبعامَ ملَكَ أبـيَّا على يَهوذا​


 

وانا سؤالي ، اثبت ان كلامك صحيح ، ما هو الاختلاف في سنة تولية أبيا بين المقيات اليهودي واي ميقات آخر ؟؟

اذا كان الميقات اليهودي يبدأ من تأسيس المملكة اليهودية فقد ملك في السنة 18 منها .

اذا كان الميقات بسني حكم يربعام ، فقد ملك في السنة 18 من حكمه .

افتراضك انه يجب ان يكونا مختلفين افتراض خاطيء ، لان المواقيت كلها بالصدفة جاءت واحدة .

فاذا كان كل واحد منهما يقيس بمقيات مختلف ، ولكن كلهم يجيء بالصدفة الى السنة 18 من بدء ميقاته .

اذا يسقط استدلالك بهذه النقطة على انها دليل على خطأ التفسير .

هل الاجابة واضحة الان ام لا ؟؟؟

اذا كانت غير واضحة ، ارجو ان تجيب على سؤالي .

كيف تكون الحسبة 28 سنة ، اذا كان الميقات مختلف كما تقول ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرد و بإختصار إن حساب المُلك هو من بداية حُكم آسا في الملوك 1 بينما اخبار الأيام 2 يذكر حساب المُلك من إنقسام المملكة.

ما دخل إقسام المملكة بالموضوع؟ تعال نحسبها سوى

يربعام ملك 17 سنة من إنقسام يهوذا
أبيا ملك 3 سنين من إنقسام يهوذا
المجموعة 20 سنة من تاريخ الإنقسام.

تضيفه الى 16 سنة من مُلك آسا، فالمجموع 36 سنة.

فهجوم عشيا كان في سنة 16 لمُلك آسا و السنة 36 من إنقسام المملكة. 

أبسط من هذا الشرح لن نُقدم و لن نسمح بالمجادلة أكثر من ذلك.

سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> أبسط من هذا الشرح لن نُقدم و لن نسمح بالمجادلة أكثر من ذلك.
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
لحظة واحدة اخي الحبيب MyRock 

الاخ حادي الارواح ،له الحق في الرد على هذه الجزئية ، وقد اعترض و اخذ هذه القاعدة وطبقها على بداية الملك أبيا ، ويقول انه بهذه القاعدة ينبغي ان يكون أبيا ملك في السنة 28 لملك يربعام .

وانا اسأله ان يثبت لنا هذه الحسبة .

28 سنة من ملك يربعام لماذا ؟؟؟ هذا هو السؤال ، الذي اذا فكر فيه سيكتشف خطأ استدلاله .

لان رحبعام مات بعد 17 سنة من الحكم وتولي بعده ابنه أبيا في السنة 18 

ويربعام الذي تولي الحكم في نفس السنة مع رحبعام ، يكون أبيا تولي الحكم في نفس السنة من بدء حكم يربعام ، اي في السنة 18 .

يتفق هذا التأريخ ( السنة 18) مع نهاية المملكة الموحدة وبدء الانفصال الى مملكتين ، المملكة الشمالية الاسرائيلية والمملكة الجنوبية اليهودية .



ارجو ان تعطي الاخ حادي الارواح فرصة للاجابة على شرح كلامه 

افتراضه ان السنة التي يبدأ فيها ملك أبيا في السنة 28 من ملك يربعام ، كيف حسبها ؟؟؟

من اين اضاف 10 سنوات ؟؟ على اي اساس ؟
في حين ان 10 سنوات قبل ان يبدأ يربعام كان الملك على المملكة الموحدة هو سليمان ، وكان يربعام هاربا في مصر .

هل وصلت الاجابة يا اخ حادي الايمان ام لم تصل ؟؟

اتمنى ان تجد في نفسك الشجاعة للاعتراف ان النقطة الوحيدة الاعتراضية على التفسير خاطئة ، الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة وشجاعة .
وسوف نحترمك جميعا ، وهذا لا يقلل من شأنك بل على العكس .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## حادي الأرواح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسنا*

*هذا آخر ما سأكتبه في ذا الموضوع*

*أولا ... العشر سنوات هي الفارق بين تارخ وفاة بعشا (26 من ملك آسا حسب مل1) وبين حرب بعشا وآسا (36 من ملك آسا حسب أخ 2)*

*أي تاريخين مختلفين بنقطة مرجعية واحدة*

*ولأنه يستحيل أن يقاتل بعشا بعد موته بعشر سنوات ... فكان الرد من القس أنطونيوس فكري هو أن كل كاتب من الكاتبين يعتمد نظام تأريخ يختلف عن الآخر ونقطة مرجعية مختلفة*

*فتكون الحرب في السنة 16 حسب نظام كاتب سفر أخ 2 ونقطته المرجعية ... أي قبل وفاته طبقا لنفس السفر بعشر سنين*


*هذه النقطة انتهت واستخلصنا منها أن هناك 20 سنة بين نظام التأريخ لكلا الكاتبين *


*وهنا أذكر أن أمر السنوات العشرين قد اختلط عندي بالسنوات العشر التي تفصل بين تاريخ موت بعشا طبقا للملوك وتاريخ الحرب طبقا للأيام*


*لكننا بتفحص السفرين مرة أخرى وجدنا أن كاتب الملوك وكاتب الأيام قد ذكرا تاريخا واحدا لتولي أبيا على يهوذا (18 سنة من ملك يربعام)*

*أي تاريخين متفقين بنقطة مرجعية واحدة*

*فلماذا لم يطبق كاتب أخبار الأيام نظام الحساب الذي يقتضي وجود عشرين سنة كاملة بين تأريخه وتأريخ كاتب سفر الملوك؟؟؟ *


*هذا هو الموضوع ... أشرحه للمرة الأخيرة لأنني لا أحب الجدال بلا طائل*

*فقط يا نيومان أنا التبس علي الأمر في مسألة العشر والعشرين*

*فالقارق بين النظامين عشرين لا عشرة*

*وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 48 من ملك يربعام*


*شكرا لكم *​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 48 من ملك يربعام*​


 
تصحيح

في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام


الموضوع في أبسط صورة ممكنة


السنة 36 عند كاتب ملوك = السنة 16 عند كاتب الأيام
(هذا الرأي لتفادي التعارض بين خبر حرب بعشا بعد موته بعشر سنين)

فلماذا لم تساوي السنة (18) عند ملوك السنة (38) عند كاتب الأيام؟؟؟​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تصحيح​



الموضوع في أبسط صورة ممكنة​ 

السنة 16 عند كاتب ملوك = السنة 36 عند كاتب الأيام

(هذا الرأي لتفادي التعارض بين خبر حرب بعشا بعد موته بعشر سنين)​ 


فلماذا لم تساوي السنة (18) عند ملوك السنة (38) عند كاتب الأيام؟؟؟

مشكلتكم أنكم لا تربطون الموضوعين معا


وبالنسبة لردك يا ماي روك ... أنت لم تزد على تبرير إختلاف موعد الحرب بين السفرين بإختلاف نظام التأريخ لدى الكاتبين

وليس هذا هو ما نناقشه الآن


أعيد الشرح المبسط


السنة 16 عند كاتب ملوك = السنة 36 عند كاتب الأيام

(هذا الرأي لتفادي التعارض بين خبر حرب بعشا بعد موته بعشر سنين)​ 


فلماذا لم تساوي السنة (18) عند ملوك السنة (38) عند كاتب الأيام؟؟؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل حادي الارواح 

سلام الله معك 


حادي الأرواح قال:


> *وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 48 من ملك يربعام*





حادي الأرواح قال:


> تصحيح​
> 
> في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام​
> 
> ...


 





حادي الأرواح قال:


> تصحيح​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

من الواضح التخبط الشديد وعدم الدراية عن ما تقوله ، فقد كتبت ثلاث مداخلات حتى الان كلها تتعارض فيما بينها ، وفي النهاية وضعت الصيغة التي توضح انك لم تفهم ، او لم تدرس ولا تعرف عن ماذا تتكلم .


واليك الرد ببساطة شديدة مرة اخرى .

كانت المملكة الموحدة تحت حكم الملك سليمان ، وبدأت بالانقسام في عهد ابنه رحبعام ، فتمرد الشعب وطلب عشرة اسباط تمليك يربعام عليهم .

فاصبحت المملكتان والملوك كما يلي 

المملكة الجنوبية ------------------------------------- المملكة الشمالية 
يبدأ من هنا العد لكل من المملكتين واحد يحسب منسوبا الى بداية المملكة الجنوبية والآخر يحسب منسوبا اى بداية حكم كل ملك ​ 
رحبعام (ملك 17 سنة ) ----------------------- يربعام ( ملك 22 سنة ) 
(وفي السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام بن نباط ملك ابيام على يهوذا.2 ملك ثلاث سنين في اورشليم.واسم امه معكة ابنة ابشالوم.)
(1 ملوك 15: 1)
أبيا (ملك 3 سنوات ) ----------------------- (بدأ في السنة 18 ليربعام )
(وملك ناداب بن يربعام على اسرائيل في السنة الثانية لآسا ملك يهوذا فملك على اسرائيل سنتين.)
(1 ملوك 15: 25)
آسا ( ملك 41 سنة ) ----------------------- ( بدأ في السنة 20 ليربعام
(في السنة الثانية لآسا ) ----------------------- ناداب (ملك سنتين ) 
(في السنة الثالثة لآسا ملك يهوذا ملك بعشا بن اخيا على جميع اسرائيل في ترصة اربعا وعشرين سنة.)
(1 ملوك 15: 33)
(في السنة الثالثة لآسا ) ---------------------- بعشا ( ملك 24 سنة)
نأتي للموضوع الهام الآن .
(في السنة السادسة والثلاثين لملك آسا صعد بعشا ملك اسرائيل على يهوذا وبنى الرامة لكيلا يدع احدا يخرج او يدخل الى آسا ملك يهوذا.)
(2 اخبار 16: 1)
( في السنة 15 لآسا ) ---------- بعشا يصعد للحرب على مملكة يهوذا 


*********************​ 
الان اخي الفاضل ، ​ 
وقبل ان استكمل حساب كيف تكون السنة 36 للملكة الجنوبية تساوي تماما وقت هجوم بعشا على مملكة يهوذا . ​ 
اتوقف قليلا واطلب منك .​ 
انظر الى الجدول الذي رسمته لك ، واقرأ تعليقك وقل لي ، هل فعلا افتراضك صحيح ام خاطيء ؟؟؟​ 

*



وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

هل فعلا الكتاب المقدس مخطيء لانه لم يقل ان أبيا بدأ الملك في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام ، ام انت المخطيء ؟؟؟​ 

مرة اخرى ، فكر ، واتمنى ان تجد في نفسك الشجاعة للاعتراف بالخطأ ​


الله معك ​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا نيومان*

*المشكلة ما زالت قائمة ... أنت تمسك بأحد الحدثين ولا تربط أحدهما بالآخر*

*حتى ننتهي من هذا الموضوع ومنعا للإملال*

*أجبني من فضلك عن السؤالين اللذين طالما سألتهما لك ولم تعرهما إهتماما*

*ما هي طريقة التأريخ التي يتبعها كاتب سفر الملوك الأول ونقطته المرجعية؟؟؟*

*وما هي طريقة التأريخ التي يتبعها كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني ونقطته المرجعية؟؟؟*

​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع
لعلاقة الموضوع بالموضوع التالي: عن تولى عزريا الحكم بعد امصيا ابيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : حادي الارواح 

الان ارجو منك التركيز معي قليلا ، والنظر الى الجدول الذي رسمته لك .

قلنا ان المملكة اليهودية اتبعت تأريخ يبدأ منذ انفصال المملكتين وتأسيس المملكة اليهودية ، ويستمر التقويم في تصاعد باضافة كل عدد سنين من حكم الملك الاولى على الثاني على الثالث ، هكذا صعودا ....

فتكون السنة 36 من ملك آسا تحسب ليس من بداية ملكه ولكن من تأسيس المملكة . 

تاريخ المملكة الاسرائيلية ، اتخذ تقويما آخر وهو حساب كل ملك بمفرده .

الا الخلط الحاصل عندك هو الاشارة او الربط بين المملكتين ، فاذا اشار الى ملك اسرائيل ربطه بتقويم المملكة اليهودية .
واذا اشار الى ملك يهوذا ربطه بتقويم المملكة الاسرائيلية .

وعلى هذا وبالرجوع الى الجدول السابق نرى مايلي :

المملكة الجنوبية ------------------------------------- المملكة الشمالية 

يبدأ من هنا العد لكل من المملكتين واحد يحسب منسوبا الى بداية المملكة الجنوبية 
والآخر يحسب منسوبا اى بداية حكم كل ملك ​ 
رحبعام (ملك 17 سنة ) ----------------------- يربعام ( ملك 22 سنة ) 
(وفي السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام بن نباط ملك ابيام على 
يهوذا.2 ملك ثلاث سنين في اورشليم.واسم امه معكة ابنة ابشالوم.)
(1 ملوك 15: 1)
أبيا (ملك 3 سنوات ) ----------------------- (بدأ في السنة 18 ليربعام )
(وملك ناداب بن يربعام على اسرائيل في السنة الثانية لآسا ملك 
يهوذا فملك على اسرائيل سنتين.)
(1 ملوك 15: 25)
آسا ( ملك 41 سنة ) ----------------------- ( بدأ في السنة 20 ليربعام
(9 وفي السنة العشرين ليربعام ملك اسرائيل ملك آسا على يهوذا.
10 ملك احدى واربعين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه معكة ابنة ابشالوم)
(1 ملوك 15: 9 - 10)
(في السنة الثانية لآسا ) ----------------------- ناداب (ملك سنتين ) 
(في السنة الثالثة لآسا ملك يهوذا ملك بعشا بن اخيا على جميع 
اسرائيل في ترصة اربعا وعشرين سنة.)
(1 ملوك 15: 33)
(في السنة الثالثة لآسا ) ---------------------- بعشا ( ملك 24 سنة)
نأتي للموضوع الهام الآن .
(في السنة السادسة والثلاثين لملك آسا صعد بعشا ملك اسرائيل
على يهوذا وبنى الرامة لكيلا يدع احدا يخرج او يدخل الى آسا ملك يهوذا.)
(2 اخبار 16: 1)
( في السنة 15 لآسا ) ---------- بعشا يصعد للحرب على مملكة يهوذا 




بحسابات الجدول فان السنة 36 لآسا ( باعتبار بدء تأسيس المملكة ) هي السنة الخامسة عشر لحكمه المنفرد ، توافق سنة هجوم بعشا على مملكة يهوذا .

انت الان تقول :

*



وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

انا الان اوجه لك السؤال لاثبات صحة افتراضك .
السنة 38 من (ملك يربعام ) الملك الاسرائيلي، كيف توافق ( ملك أبيا) الملك اليهودي ؟؟؟

انظر الى الجدول ، فان ( ملك ابيا ) يوافق السنة 18 (ليربعام) .
وهذا يتفق تماما مع كلام الكتاب المقدس ، ومع شرح مفهوم حساب المملكتين ، مع العلم اننا قلنا ان المملكة التي تحسب بالسنوات التراكمية للملوك هي المملكة اليهودية وليس المملكة الاسرائلية !!!!

ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة لنا ، كيف تم حساب السنة 38 ليربعام هي السنة التي يبدأ فيها ( ابيا ) الحكم ؟؟؟


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرحبا مرة أخرى يا سادة*

*كنت أتمنى أن ننتهي من موضوع عزريا - يربعام أولا*

*لكن لا بأس !*

*المفترض الآن يا نيومان أن تعيد فتح موضوع عزريا - يربعام*


*وإن لم تفعل فكما تريد ... سأثبت لك هنا إن شاء الله نفس النتيجة التي كنت سأثبتها لك هناك*

*فتابع ...*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*هذا الكلام قمت بنشره في المنتديات الإسلامية الأربعة التي نشرت فيها موضوع عزريا - يربعام وموضعنا هذا ... بعشا - آسا*


*من باب الأمانة العلمية وحرصا على الحيادية ومصداقية البحث ... أقول إن سنة ملك يربعام هي نفسها سنة إنقسام المملكة

يعني سنة ملك يربعام لا تصلح كحكم على أسلوب التقويم الذي يتبعه كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام ... وذلك لأن أي سنة منسوبة إلى ملكه فستكون منسوبة إلى سنة الإنقسام أيضا

ومعنى ذلك أن كاتب سفر الملوك وكاتب سفر الأيام يمكن قعلا أن ينسبا حدثا واحدا إلى نفس هذه السنة تحديدا وأكرر على أن ذلك حصريا لهذه السنة فقط بطريقتين مختلفتين في التقويم

وعلى هذا فإستدلالي بعدم وجود فارق العشرين سنة بين الكاتبين في أي حدث ينسب ليربعام أو رحبعام لا يصلح كفيصل في هذه القضية*


*لكن عندي دليل آخر من نصوص الكتاب المقدس يثبت وبما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام ينسب إلى سنة الملك لا إلى سنة إنقسام المملكة اليهودية وهي نفس طريقة التقويم التي يتبعها كاتب سفر الملوك*

*وأحب أن أرى تعليقك يا نيومان على هذا الدليل*


*أولا ... دعونا نر مرة أخرى سنة الإنقسام ... ونرى أيضا سنة تولي آسا ونهاية حكمه من مقدمة القس تادرس ملطي لشرح سفري الملوك*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...eer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html
​


> 931 رحبعام 931-915 يربعام الأول 931-910
> 915 أبيام 915-912
> 912 آسا 912-871


 

إذا ... سنة إنقسام المملكة هي 931 ق.م.

وسنة بداية ملك آسا هي 912 ق.م.

أي أن آسا تولى الحكم بعد 20 سنة من إنقسام المملكة

تعالوا نقرأ سويا هذا العدد من الإصحاح 15 من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني

* 9 *وجمَعَ كُلَّ شعبِ يَهوذا وبنيامينَ والمُقيمينَ معَهُم بِكثرَةٍ مِنْ شعبِ أفرايمَ ومنَسَّى وشِمعونَ الّذينَ ا‏نضَمُّوا إلى آسا لمَّا رَأَوا أنَّ الرّبَّ إلهَهُ معَهُ.
* 10 *فا‏جتَمَعوا كُلُّهم في أورُشليمَ، في الشَّهرِ الثَّالثِ، في السَّنةِ الخامِسةَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا،


هل فهمتم يا سادة؟؟؟ 

كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني لا ينسب إلى سنة إنقسام المملكة قطعا

لأنه في السنة 15 من سنة الإنقسام لم يكن آسا ملكا أصلا !

ولكنه صار ملكا في السنة 20 من سنة إنقسام المملكة !

وعلى هذا فإن سفر الأيام لما قال أن إجتماع شعب يهوذا كان في السنة 15 من ملك آسا ... فهو يعني بعد مرور 15 سنة فعليا من ملك آسا ... وليس من إنقسام المملكة كما قال القس أنطونيوس فكري ... وإلا لقال 35 بدلا من 15


وبالتالي فإن نفس الكاتب لما قال أن بعشا هاجم آسا في السنة 36 من ملك آسا فهو أيضا يعني السنة 36 من ملك آسا وليس من إنقسام المملكة


تحياتي ... وأتمنى إستخدام نصوص الكتاب كأدلة كما أفعل أنا !​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> مرحبا مرة أخرى يا سادة​
> 
> كنت أتمنى أن ننتهي من موضوع عزريا - يربعام أولا​
> لكن لا بأس !​​


​اذا كان عن ترتيب اولا وثانيا ، فهذا الموضوع كنا نتكلم فيه اولا 
ولذلك دعنا ننتهي منه اولا ​​​


> المفترض الآن يا نيومان أن تعيد فتح موضوع عزريا - يربعام​
> 
> وإن لم تفعل فكما تريد ... سأثبت لك هنا إن شاء الله نفس النتيجة التي كنت سأثبتها لك هناك​



 
موضوع عزريا - يربعام ، له شروط لفتحه مرة اخرى ، وهي تعديل الاتهامات الباطلة والتي تأكدت انت من انها باطلة ، في كل المنتديات التي كتبتها فيها الموضوع 
فاذا فعلت ، سوف نفتح الموضوع لاستكماله مرة اخرى ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هذا الكلام هو الرد على سؤالنا ؟؟؟





حادي الأرواح قال:


> *هذا الكلام قمت بنشره في المنتديات الإسلامية الأربعة التي نشرت فيها موضوع عزريا - يربعام وموضعنا هذا ... بعشا - آسا*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اي انه اعتراف بالخطأ في حساباتك وافتراضك السابق :



> *وعلى هذا فلو أن كاتب سفر أخبار الأيام يتخذ نظام تأريخ مختلف (كما قال القس فكري) لكان من المفترض أن يؤرخ ملك أبيا في السنة 38 من ملك يربعام*


 
اذا كان هذا الرد اعتراف بالخطأ ، فيجب اولا ان تقدمه باعتذار واضح ، في مداخلة منفصلة ، قبل ان تنتقل الى نقطة ثانية .




ثم نأتي الى اعتراضك الثاني الجديد في مداخلة منفصلة ، فانتظر الرد بعد تلقى تأكيد من ان مداخلتك الاولى هي بالفعل اعتراف بالخطأ .


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> [/center]
> 
> موضوع عزريا - يربعام ، له شروط لفتحه مرة اخرى ، وهي تعديل الاتهامات الباطلة والتي تأكدت انت من انها باطلة ، في كل المنتديات التي كتبتها فيها الموضوع
> فاذا فعلت ، سوف نفتح الموضوع لاستكماله مرة اخرى ​


 


*لقد وضحت بكثير من الشرح أن هناك موضوعين متعلقين ببعضهما ... ولا أعتقد أن شخصا على قدر متواضع من الذكاء لم يفهم بعد أن هناك إعتراضين*

*الأول هو وجود 12 سنة بين موت أمصيا وتولي إبنه مكانه*

*والثاني هو وجود 11 سنة بين تولي زكريا بن يربعام وموت أبيه*

*وقلنا أن الإعتراض الأول نفاه القس أنطونيوس فكري فأكد الثاني*

*والإعتراض الثاني نفاه القس تادرس ملطي ليؤكد الأول*


*ولقد إتفقنا سويا أن القس ملطي مخطيء ... وأنت إخترت تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري *


*فإختيارك لرأي القس فكري يعني أنك أثبت الإعتراض الثاني الذي يجعل عزريا في الثلاثين من عمره لما مات يربعام وتولى مكانه زكريا إبنه ... بينما الكتاب يخبر أن زكريا تولى في السنة 38 من ملك عزريا*

*ولقد لبيت لك طلباتك كلها (من موضع القوة لا الضعف) وقمت بنشر ترجيح رأي القس فكري في المنتديات الإسلامية التي نشرت فيها هذا الموضوع ... بالرغم من أنني لم أخفه أصلا لما كتبت الموضوع*



*فلا تماطل أكثر من ذلك ودافع عن كتابك إن استطعت*


*نصيحة مني ... يمكنك أن تسأل قسا في الكنيسة ... هذا ليس عيبا أبدا*

*وسأعطيك مفتاحا لتفنيد دليلي الثاني بمنتهى الديموقراطية في مداخلتي القادمة *

*فتابع ...*
​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ثم نأتي الى اعتراضك الثاني الجديد في مداخلة منفصلة ، فانتظر الرد بعد تلقى تأكيد من ان مداخلتك الاولى هي بالفعل اعتراف بالخطأ .


 

*لقد قلتها سابقا ... ولا أخجل أبدا من إقراري بخطأ ما في إحدى الخطوات التي قمت بها *

*كما قلت في مداخلتي قبل الماضية ... سنة تولي يربعام ورحبعام هي نفسها سنة إنقسام المملكة *

*ومعنى هذا أن الإستدلال بها على طريقة التقويم غير ذي نفع ... لأن الكاتب يمكن أن ينسب إلى ملك يربعام أو رحبعام ... ويمكنه أن ينسب لسنة الإنقسام ... وفي كلتا الحالتين سيحصل على نفس النتيجة لأنها سنة واحدة*

*ولذلك فالاستدلال بتولي أبيا لا يثبت أن كاتب أخبار الأيام ينسب الأحداث إلى سنة الملك ولا ينفيه ... وكذلك لا يثبت أن نفس الكاتب ينسب الأحداث إلى سنة الإنقسام ولا ينفيه*

*وطالما هذه السنة محايدة فليس لي حجة بها*

*تفضل ناقش دليلي الثاني *




*خذ الآن مفتاحا أعطيه لك لإثراء الموضوع علميا*

*أنا لما أردت أن أثبت أن كاتب الملوك وكاتب الأيام يستخدمان نفس الأسلوب في تأريخ الأحداث ... بحثت عن حدث مشترك ذكره كل منهما ورأيت كيف قام كل واحد منهما بالحساب*

*فلماذا لا تفعل ذلك؟؟؟*

*إبحث عن أي حدث آخر ذكره كلا الكاتبين وقام كاتب الملوك  بنسبته إلى سنة الملك (ملك آخر غير يربعام الأول ورحبعام) ... وقام كاتب الأيام بنسبته إلى سنة الإنقسام (التي تسبق ملك آسا بعشرين عاما)*


*هيا ... جرب*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الدليل على أن كاتب الأيام يؤرخ بنفس الطريقة التي يؤرخ بها كاتب الملوك مرة أخرى*

*دعونا نر مرة أخرى سنة الإنقسام ... ونرى أيضا سنة تولي آسا ونهاية حكمه من مقدمة القس تادرس ملطي لشرح سفري الملوك

*​*
*


> *931 رحبعام 931-915 يربعام الأول 931-910
> 915 أبيام 915-912
> 912 آسا 912-871 *





*إذا ... سنة إنقسام المملكة هي 931 ق.م.

وسنة بداية ملك آسا هي 912 ق.م.

أي أن آسا تولى الحكم بعد 20 سنة من إنقسام المملكة

تعالوا نقرأ سويا هذا العدد من الإصحاح 15 من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني

*​*
**9 وجمَعَ كُلَّ شعبِ يَهوذا وبنيامينَ والمُقيمينَ معَهُم بِكثرَةٍ مِنْ شعبِ أفرايمَ ومنَسَّى وشِمعونَ الّذينَ ا‏نضَمُّوا إلى آسا لمَّا رَأَوا أنَّ الرّبَّ إلهَهُ معَهُ.
10 فا‏جتَمَعوا كُلُّهم في أورُشليمَ، في الشَّهرِ الثَّالثِ، في السَّنةِ الخامِسةَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا،


هل فهمتم يا سادة؟؟؟ 

كاتب سفر الأيام الثاني لا ينسب إلى سنة إنقسام المملكة قطعا

لأنه في السنة 15 من سنة الإنقسام لم يكن آسا ملكا أصلا !

ولكنه صار ملكا في السنة 20 من سنة إنقسام المملكة !

وعلى هذا فإن سفر الأيام لما قال أن إجتماع شعب يهوذا كان في السنة 15 من ملك آسا ... فهو يعني بعد مرور 15 سنة فعليا من ملك آسا ... وليس من إنقسام المملكة كما قال القس أنطونيوس فكري ... وإلا لقال 35 بدلا من 15


وبالتالي فإن نفس الكاتب لما قال أن بعشا هاجم آسا في السنة 36 من ملك آسا فهو أيضا يعني السنة 36 من ملك آسا وليس من إنقسام المملكة
*​*
*
*تفضل يا نيومان

*​*
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لحظة يا حادي الارواح رجاء 

انت كتبت تقول :



حادي الأرواح قال:


> *هذا الكلام قمت بنشره في المنتديات الإسلامية الأربعة التي نشرت فيها موضوع عزريا - يربعام وموضعنا هذا ... بعشا - آسا*​
> 
> 
> *من باب الأمانة العلمية وحرصا على الحيادية ومصداقية البحث ... أقول إن سنة ملك يربعام هي نفسها سنة إنقسام المملكة*​
> ​


 
هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي على البريد الخاص رابطا للمواقع الاربعة التي تزعم انك نشرت بها هذا الكلام ؟؟

ولي رجاء ، ان تتوقف عن ان يكون لك وجهان واكثر ، واحد هنا في المنتدى وآخر في المنتديات الاسلامية الاخرى !!


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لحظة يا حادي الارواح رجاء
> 
> هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي على البريد الخاص رابطا للمواقع الاربعة التي تزعم انك نشرت بها هذا الكلام ؟؟


 
عفوا ... الرسائل الخاصة لا أستخدمها مطلقا حينما أكون في منتدى لا آمن جانبه


أنت تعرف منتدياتنا الأربعة

إسم الموضوع في كل واحد منها هو (هل هاجم بعشا آسا يهوذا بعد موته بعشر سنين) ... وطبعا أنت مشرف قديم وتعرف كيف تصل للموضوع​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> عفوا ... الرسائل الخاصة لا أستخدمها مطلقا حينما أكون في منتدى لا آمن جانبه​
> 
> 
> أنت تعرف منتدياتنا الأربعة​
> إسم الموضوع في كل واحد منها هو (هل هاجم بعشا آسا يهوذا بعد موته بعشر سنين) ... وطبعا أنت مشرف قديم وتعرف كيف تصل للموضوع​


 
اذا يؤسفني ان اقول انني لم ارى كلامك الا في منتدى واحد فقط ، اين باقي المنتديات الاربعة وما هي ؟؟؟

ورجاء مرة اخرى ،توقف عن استعمال الوجوه المتعددة ، وكن مهذبا في الاشارة الى اي عضو باسمه ، فكما ترى نعاملك بمنتهى الادب واللياقة ولم ننسب الى اسمك (او الاسماء التي تستعملها ) اي سخرية .

كما ارجو الا تنقل كلاما على عهدتي لم اكتبه هنا ، فانا لم اوافقك على اي شيء نسبته على المنتديات وجعلتني موافقا لك فيه .


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان ربي

أبعد أن أصفك بالمهذب والمنصف في منتدياتنا يكون هذا قولك؟؟؟

وكلامي نشرته في المواضيع الأربعة ... لا من أجلك أنت ... بل من أجل مصداقيتي ... وأنني أفضل الموت على أن أوصف بالتدليس شأني في ذلك شأن سائر المسلمين

لا بأس

فلتعلم أن هذه آخر مداخلة لي خارجة عن موضوع بعشا وآسا

إن أردت أن تكمل فأهلا وسهلا ... وإلا فأنت وشأنك ... مماطلتك لن تعني لإخوانك إلا شيئا واحدا نعرفه جيدا ويمنعني أنني ضيفك أن أقول ما هو​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (13 ديسمبر 2009)

وأما عن موافقتك لي في خطأ تادرس ملطي فإليك رابط المشاركة التي أعنيها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1736751&postcount=39


وهذه أيضا


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1736759&postcount=41


أذكرك ... موضوعنا يتحدث عن بعشا وآسا

سأذهب للنوم الآن ... وأتعشم أن أجدك تتحدث في الموضوع لما أزوركم غدا بإذن الله​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> وأما عن موافقتك لي في خطأ تادرس ملطي فإليك رابط المشاركة التي أعنيها​
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1736751&postcount=39​
> 
> ...


 

هذا ما كتبته انا :

الاولى :

بفرض انك اثبت خطأ لي او لمفسر ما ، ما هي النتيجة ؟؟
مبروك اثبت اني اخطأت او المفسر اخطأ .
ولكن هل هذا معناه انك اثبت خطأ على الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هات الدليل من الكتاب المقدس ان عزريا و يربعام ملكا في نفس السنة ؟؟


*********
والثانية :

الصحيح انهما لم يملكا معا في نفس السنة ، وهذا واضح من دراسة الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، اذا فنحن متفقان على هذه الجزئية ، و ماذا بعد ؟؟ 

************

اين موافقتي على ان (فلان الفلاني )بالاسم  اخطأ ؟؟؟

قلت لك لا تضع على لساني شيء لم اقله ، وانا غير مسئول عن طريقك فهمك ، هل طلبي هذا تراه غير منصفا ، او انني اتهمتك بشيء غير حقيقي ؟؟؟

انت وضعت اذا كلاما على لساني يستوجب الاعتذار ، لا التبجح والاستمرار في التدليس .


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> سبحان ربي​
> 
> أبعد أن أصفك بالمهذب والمنصف في منتدياتنا يكون هذا قولك؟؟؟​
> وكلامي نشرته في المواضيع الأربعة ... لا من أجلك أنت ... بل من أجل مصداقيتي ... وأنني أفضل الموت على أن أوصف بالتدليس شأني في ذلك شأن سائر المسلمين​
> ...




اظنك تعرف جيدا اسم العضو هنا ، وكيف كتبته هناك (صوت ناهق ) .
هل عدم الاعتراف بالخطأ هو سهو ، ام استمرار في الكذب ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

المشكلة يا حادي الارواح ، انك اخذت الكتاب المقدس الى حصة الحساب والجمع والطرح ، فوضعت قواعد حسابية خاصة بك تلزم بها الوحي المقدس ، وليس العكس ، اي ان تقرأ ماذا يقول الوحي المقدس ، وتفهم ماذا يريد ان يقول وطريقة كتابة الاحداث والتاريخ به .

اذا : انت وضعت قاعدة مفادها ان التأريخ لملك من ملوك مملكة يهوذا لابد وان يكون فقط بالرجوع الى سنة تأسيس المملكة ، واذا استعمل الاشارة الى حادثة معينة في سنة معينة من الملك ونسبها الى سنوات حكم الملك ذاته فهذا يكون خطأ 

السؤال الان : اين في الكتاب المقدس او في اي تفسير ان هذه القاعدة التي تقيس عليها هي قاعدة صحيحة ، لكي تلزمنا بحساباتك ؟؟؟

بمعنى آخر : هل الاحداث التي كتبها الوحي المقدس هنا ، تعود الى السنة 15 من ملك آسا ( وتحسب من بداية ملكة ) .ام لا ؟؟

(8 فلما سمع آسا هذا الكلام ونبوة عوديد النبي تشدد ونزع الرجاسات من كل ارض يهوذا وبنيامين ومن المدن التي اخذها من جبل افرايم وجدد مذبح الرب الذي امام رواق الرب.9 وجمع كل يهوذا وبنيامين والغرباء معهم من افرايم ومنسّى ومن شمعون لانهم سقطوا اليه من اسرائيل بكثرة حين رأوا ان الرب الهه معه 10 فاجتمعوا في اورشليم في الشهر الثالث في السنة الخامسة عشرة لملك آسا. 11 وذبحوا للرب في ذلك اليوم من الغنيمة التي جلبوا سبع مئة من البقر وسبعة آلاف من الضأن. 12 ودخلوا في عهد ان يطلبوا الرب اله آبائهم بكل قلوبهم وكل انفسهم.)
(2 اخبار ايام 15: 8 - 12)

ولكي تحكم التأريخ ، يجب ان تحكم عليه بما هو منسوب اليه (هل هو خطأ اذا كان منسوبا الى ملك آسا ) ، ولكي تحكم على التأريخ يجب ان تعرف الاحداث التي يتكلم عنها ايضا ، ولماذا ينسبها الى ( ملك آسا ) وليس الى ( بداية تأسيس المملكة ) ؟؟

ولهذا فيجب ان تقول لنا مثلا ( ما هو اهمية الشهر الثالث ليذكره الوحي المقدس هنا ) ؟؟؟
هل هو يشير الى عيد معين مثلا او حدثا هاما يحتفل به اليهود في ( الشهر الثالث ) من كل عام ؟؟ 



*********​ 
عزيزي ، المسألة ابسط من كل الحسابات المعقدة التي تقوم بها ، فنحن نفهم من الكتاب المقدس ، ان التأريخ لملوك مملكة يهوذا في الاطار العام يتم بالقياس على سنة تأسيس المملكة (وخاصة اذا كان الحدث مقرونا بما يحدث مع مملكة اسرائيل ) كسنة تنصيب ملكا لاسرائيل منسوبا الى مملكة يهوذا ، او سنة حرب لملك من اسرائيل منسوبة لمملكة يهوذا ، اما اذا كان الحدث داخليا محليا لملك معين ، فيمكن بالطبع ان يقاس زمن الحدث قياسا بمدة حكم هذا الملك فقط .

اذا : باعتبار ان الجزء الاول من شبهتك الركيكة تم الرد عليها وقلنا ان السنة 36 هي من بدء تأسيس مملكة يهوذا ، هذه السنة التي هاجم فيها بعشا ( ملك اسرائيل ) على مملكة يهوذا ، ولانه حدث يقرن المملكتين معا ، فقد تم الاشارة اليه بميقات مملكة يهوذا 

( فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِمُلْكِ آسَا صَعِدَ بَعْشَا مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى يَهُوذَا، وَبَنَى الرَّامَةَ لِكَيْلاَ يَدَعَ أَحَدًا يَخْرُجُ أَوْ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى آسَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا.)
(1 اخبار 16: 1) 

ولكن الاحداث في الاصحاح 14 و 15 ، تتكلم عن ملكين من ملوك يهوذا ، ولهذا فقد تم الاشارة الى الاحداث فيها الى كل ملك بنفسه ، خاصة ان الحدث التي تتكلم عنه هو حدث جلل وهام ، يختص بالملك آسا الذي قام بما يسميه المفسرون ( الاصلاح الكبير للملك آسا ) .

والان تعال لكي تفهم الاصحاح كله وكيف يشير فيه الكاتب الى الملوك والاحداث بالرجوع الى سنوات الحكم لكل ملك .

************​في اخبار ايام الثاني 14 نقرأ ​ 
(ثم اضطجع ابيا مع آبائه فدفنوه في مدينة داود وملك آسا ابنه عوضا عنه.في ايامه استراحت الارض عشر سنين )
(2 اخبار 14: 1 ) 
هنا نجد انه يتكلم عن الارض ( والمقصود بها ارض يهوذا ) ويذكر عشر سنين من الراحة ( وبالطبع مفهوم هنا ان هذه مقرونة ببدء ملك آسا وليس بداية تأسيس المملكة ) ​ 
ثم نقرأ عن حدث جلل وهام ، وهو بدء آسا للاصلاح في مملكة يهوذا ، ولهذا فالحدث هنا مقرونا بآسا كملك الاصلاح ، ويذكره ببداية ملكه ( وهذا واضح قبل الحساب بفهم كامل لما يذكره الكتاب عن الاحداث ومعناها ) .​ 
(1 وكان روح الله على عزريا بن عوديد
2 فخرج للقاء آسا وقال له.اسمعوا لي يا آسا وجميع يهوذا وبنيامين.الرب معكم ما كنتم معه وان طلبتموه يوجد لكم وان تركتموه يترككم.
3 ولاسرائيل ايام كثيرة بلا اله حق وبلا كاهن معلّم وبلا شريعة.
4 ولكن لما رجعوا عندما تضايقوا الى الرب اله اسرائيل وطلبوه وجد لهم.
5 وفي تلك الازمان لم يكن امان للخارج ولا للداخل لان اضطرابات كثيرة كانت على كل سكان الاراضي.
6 فأفنيت امة بامة ومدينة بمدينة لان الله ازعجهم بكل ضيق.
7 فتشدّدوا انتم ولا ترتخ ايديكم لان لعملكم اجرا
8 فلما سمع آسا هذا الكلام ونبوة عوديد النبي تشدد ونزع الرجاسات من كل ارض يهوذا وبنيامين ومن المدن التي اخذها من جبل افرايم وجدد مذبح الرب الذي امام رواق الرب.
9 وجمع كل يهوذا وبنيامين والغرباء معهم من افرايم ومنسّى ومن شمعون لانهم سقطوا اليه من اسرائيل بكثرة حين رأوا ان الرب الهه معه
10 فاجتمعوا في اورشليم في الشهر الثالث في السنة الخامسة عشرة لملك آسا.
11 وذبحوا للرب في ذلك اليوم من الغنيمة التي جلبوا سبع مئة من البقر وسبعة آلاف من الضأن.)
(2 اخبار 15: 1 – 11) ​ 
الاحداث هنا تتكلم عن اجتماع لسبطي مملكة يهوذا تحت ملك آسا في اورشليم لبدء الاصلاح ، ولذلك كان الوحي المقدس يهتم ان يذكر الشهر والسنة والتاريخ رجوعا الى ملك آسا ، فهذا بداية تحديد عيد مهم لليهود بما يعرف باسم (عيد العنصرة) في الشهر الثالث : راجع (خروج 19: 1) .​ 
اذا : لكي تثبت خطأ الكتاب المقدس في هذه الجزئية ، عليك ان تثبت القاعدة التي تقيس عليها انها صحيحة .​ 
من يلزم الوحي المقدس انه اذا كتب التأريخ رجوعا الى بدء تأسيس المملكة يكون خطأ ، ومن يحكم على الوحي المقدس انه اذا كتب التأريخ بالرجوع الى بداية حكم ملك بعينه يكون خطأ ؟؟​ 
نحن لسنا ملزمون بطريقة فهمك الخاصة ، او تفسيرك الخاص للكتاب المقدس . ​


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد 6 صفحات، اي ما يقارب ال 60 مشاركة، تبين لك الحق و بطلان فهمك الخاطئ للشبهة الأولية في الموضوع، فلم يسمح لك كبرياءك التنازل و الإعتراف بالحق الا بعدما وجدت نص آخر تقتعده أنت أنه في تناقض مع غيره! فأي امانة هذه في الحوار؟ و كيف سنثق بك و بالحوار معك؟ نحن و القارئ فقدنا كل ثقة فيك لانك لست اكثر من مُخادع مراوغ، عندما يضيق بك الحال لا تجد سوى طول اللسان في الباطل!

نرجع لتساؤلك الاخير، فإعترافك و إعتراضك الاخير يعارضان بعضهما. كيف؟ تعال و اسمع!
اتفقت معنا ان هناك طريقتان صحيحتان لحساب الملك (وهو بالمناسبة ايضاً راجع للفرق بين الحكم و المملكة، فالاول خاص بملك و الاخير بمملكة) 
فمن الصحيح ان نحسب التاريخ بالنسبة لبداية حُكم الملك و ايضاً صحيح ان نحسب من بداية المملكة و هذا شئ أعترفت انت به بلسانك!
التناقض في كلامك يا عزيزي، أنك ترفض ان يستخدم كاتب السفر تاريخان صحيحان تتفق أنت في صحتهما!! 
يا عجبي!!! لماذا ترفض و هما صحيحان؟ أترفض فقط للنقد و الطعن؟
من أعطاك الحق ان تُحدد ما هو التاريخ الذي يستعمله كاتب الوحي؟ و من أعطاك الحق ان تحدد اين ينسب التاريخ الى مملكة الآخر الى ملك؟

اعذرنا يا اخي، لكنك افلست ولا تملك شيئاً، فمادام كاتب السفر يبنى التواريخ على احداث صحيحة تاريخاً و حسابياً، فلا تملك اي حق في الإعتراض او الطعن بأي نص!


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2009)

و لنضع التواريخ بحسب التاريخ الميلادي ليفهم كل ذي عقل
المملكة انقسمت في 930 قبل الميلاد
تولى آسا الحكم بعد عشرين سنة من انقسام المملكة، اي في 910 قبل الميلاد
في سنة 895 قبل الميلاد حدثت الحرب بيك آسا و بعشا، اي بين اسرائيل و يهوذا

بذلك و بالإعتماد على التواريخ اعلاه، خذ اي تاريخ و حلل نسبه الى مُلك المَلِك او إقسام المملكة و ستجد إن كل التواريخ تتفق مع ما موجود اعلاه!

في حالة عدم وجود تناقض واحد، من غير الممكن ان تكون صدفة، ان تكون كل هذه التواريخ بإختلاف حسابها (سواء لبدأ المَلِك او إقسام المملكة) ان تكون متوافقة بحسب التواريخ التي نحسبها اليوم!


----------



## حادي الأرواح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله وحده ... أعز جنده وهزم الأحزاب وحده

أرى أن الموضوع قد إزدادت متعته بالنسبة لي كثيرا

وبعد أن كان كاتب الملوك يكتب بطريقة تقويم معينة وكاتب الأيام يكتب بطريقة تقويم أخرى ... صار كاتب الأيام يكتب في الإصحاح 15 بطريقة ثم يغير من طريقته في الإصحاح التالي مباشرة 16 !



*تعالوا نر كلام ماي روك أولا*

*تقول*



> بعد 6 صفحات، اي ما يقارب ال 60 مشاركة، تبين لك الحق و بطلان فهمك الخاطئ للشبهة الأولية في الموضوع، فلم يسمح لك كبرياءك التنازل و الإعتراف بالحق الا بعدما وجدت نص آخر تقتعده أنت أنه في تناقض مع غيره! فأي امانة هذه في الحوار؟ و كيف سنثق بك و بالحوار معك؟ نحن و القارئ فقدنا كل ثقة فيك لانك لست اكثر من مُخادع مراوغ، عندما يضيق بك الحال لا تجد سوى طول اللسان في الباطل!
> 
> نرجع لتساؤلك الاخير، فإعترافك و إعتراضك الاخير يعارضان بعضهما. كيف؟ تعال و اسمع!
> اتفقت معنا ان هناك طريقتان صحيحتان لحساب الملك (وهو بالمناسبة ايضاً راجع للفرق بين الحكم و المملكة، فالاول خاص بملك و الاخير بمملكة)
> ...


 
*لن أعلق على كلامك في شخصي ... فليس له أهمية عندي*

*لكن ...*

*تعالى نر نقطتين هامتين وقعت فيهما وما كان ينبغي لك أن تفعل ... فأنت كبير القوم هنا*

*أول نقطة ... أنني قلت أن تنسيب الحدث ليربعام أو رحبعام ليس مقياسا لأن كلاهما ملك في سنة الإنقسام*

*وقلت أن ذلك حصريا لهذه السنة فقط وأبرزت هذا الكلام*

*أكرر مرة ثالثة*

*هذه السنة فقط يتساوى الحساب منها أيا كان الأسلوب لأنها سنة الإنقسام أيضا*

*أعتقد أن القراء فهموا ... وأعتقد أنك إستوعبت الآن*


*ثم تقول*




> و لنضع التواريخ بحسب التاريخ الميلادي ليفهم كل ذي عقل
> المملكة انقسمت في 930 قبل الميلاد
> تولى آسا الحكم بعد عشرين سنة من انقسام المملكة، اي في 910 قبل الميلاد
> في سنة 895 قبل الميلاد حدثت الحرب بيك آسا و بعشا، اي بين اسرائيل و يهوذا




*أين دليلك على أن الحرب حدثت عام 895 ق.م. ؟؟؟*

*أتعلم ما هو دليلك؟؟؟*

*دليلك هو العدد محل الإعتراض من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني !!!*

*يعني أنت لكي تثبت صحة معلومة ما قمت بإفتراض أنها صحيحة أولا ثم استنبطت من هذا الإفتراض صحتها !*


*أتعلم ؟؟؟*

*لما كنت أحضر للموضوع في أول الأمر ... بحثت عن أي مرجع أو موقع يؤرخ لحروب العهد القديم تاريخيا لأتأكد من هذه السنة ... أي لأملك دليلا تاريخيا يحدد هذه السنة ... فلم أجد*

*فأين دليلك أنت أن هذه الحرب حدثت في السنة 895 ق.م.؟؟؟*


*في النهاية ... أطلب منك بصفتك المدير أن تثبت هذا الموضوع ... لو كنت مقتنعا فعلا أنكم قد فندتم الإعتراض فأنا أطالبك بالتثبيت*


*يتبع التعليق على نيومان إن شاء الله تعالى*

​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*نيومان*

*أولا ... لن أعلق على ما إتهمتني به ... ولست في حاجة لإثبات أنك إتهمتني بكلام شخص آخر غيري*

*ولو أن هذا الشخص الآخر محق ... فصاحبك طالما سب نبينا وأمهاتنا وما زال يفعل كل يوم ... فلا تتوقع منا أن نعطي خدنا الأيسر له !*


*ثانيا ... القس ملطي قال أن عزريا ويربعام ملكا في سنة واحدة ... وأنت قلت أن هذا ليس صحيحا ... إفهم من هذا ما تريد !*

*والآن ... نعود للموضوع*


*تقول*​ 





new_man قال:


> المشكلة يا حادي الارواح ، انك اخذت الكتاب المقدس الى حصة الحساب والجمع والطرح ، فوضعت قواعد حسابية خاصة بك تلزم بها الوحي المقدس ، وليس العكس ، اي ان تقرأ ماذا يقول الوحي المقدس ، وتفهم ماذا يريد ان يقول وطريقة كتابة الاحداث والتاريخ به .


 
*كأنك تريد أن تقول أن نصوص الكتاب لا تخضع لقواعد الحساب التي يدرسها الأطفال في المرحلة الإبتدائية !*

*أين هي يا عزيزي قواعدي الخاصة التي وضعتها ... أنا لم أزد على عمليات الجمع والطرح البدائية البسيطة !*​ 





> اذا : انت وضعت قاعدة مفادها ان التأريخ لملك من ملوك مملكة يهوذا لابد وان يكون فقط بالرجوع الى سنة تأسيس المملكة ، واذا استعمل الاشارة الى حادثة معينة في سنة معينة من الملك ونسبها الى سنوات حكم الملك ذاته فهذا يكون خطأ


 

*وكأنك تريد أن تقول أن كاتب الأيام يكتب مرة بطريقة معينة ثم يعود فيكتب بطريقة أخرى في الإصحاح التالي مباشرة !*

*كلامك مرسل ... فأين دليلك؟؟؟*

*لاحظ أنني أثبت من نصوص الكتاب نفسه أن الكاتب ينسب الأحداث لسنة الملك !*

*يا نيومان أنا لم أكن أمزح أو أسخر لما طلبت منك أن تسأل قسا في الكنيسة ... هذا ليس عيبا*​ 





> السؤال الان : اين في الكتاب المقدس او في اي تفسير ان هذه القاعدة التي تقيس عليها هي قاعدة صحيحة ، لكي تلزمنا بحساباتك ؟؟؟
> 
> بمعنى آخر : هل الاحداث التي كتبها الوحي المقدس هنا ، تعود الى السنة 15 من ملك آسا ( وتحسب من بداية ملكة ) .ام لا ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*وبهذا تكون بفمك قد أدنت نفسك !*

*فإن العدد الذي إعترضنا عليه أولا ينسب الأحداث لملك آسا ولا يذكر سنة الإنقسام ولا حتى يشير إليها*


1 في السَّنةِ السَّادسَةِ والثَّلاثينَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، زحَفَ بَعْشا مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ على يَهوذا، 

*إنها الإنتقائية مرة أخرى !*

*قال الأعمى (أنا هو) وقال يسوع (أنا هو) ... فقلتم أن يسوع إلاه والدليل أنه قال (أنا هو)*

*وكذلك هنا*

*قال الكاتب عن إجتماع يهوذا (15 من ملك آسا) ... وقال نفس الكاتب عن حرب بعشا (36 من ملك آسا) ... فقلتم أنه يقصد في الأولى ملك آسا لكنه في الثانية لا يقصد ملك آسا وإنما يقصد سنة الإنقسام !*


*قليل من المصداقية يا قوم !*


*على فكرة ... أنا تعاونت معك وأعطيتك طريقة للحل ... لكنك لم تجرب ... ولا أعلم لماذا*

*عموما ... واضح جدا أنك لن تزيد على إفتراضك أن كاتب الأيام يناقض أسلوب تأريخه في إصحاحين متتاليين ... ودون دليل كتابي كالعادة*

*فلو كان هذا آخر ما لديك فثبت الموضوع ودع الحكم للقاريء*


(على ذكر تثبيت الموضوع ... أنسر فعلها معي قبل ذلك ... طالبته بتثبيت مناظرة بيني وبينه في منتداه ففعل ... فهل هو أشجع منكم؟؟؟)​ 


 

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخ حادي الارواح

مداخلتين حتى الان ولم تكتب شيئا مفيدا 

الموضوع بسيط جدا ، ولكنك لم تلتفت لما طلبته منك واكرر :

اولا :اثبت ان السنة 36 لآسا لا توافق السنة 36 من بدء تأسيس المملكة 

ثانيا : واثبث ان السنة 15 لآسا لا توافق السنة 15 لآسا من بدء ملكه 

ثالثا : واخيرا اثبت ان على كاتب الوحي المقدس ان يلتزم بقاعدتك الخاصة والا يكون مخطئا .


تفضل ، اثبت ان استطعت ، والله معك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> الحمد لله وحده ... أعز جنده وهزم الأحزاب وحده


*جنده ؟؟!! هزم ؟؟!! احزاب ؟؟!! وحده ؟؟!!*

*احنا لسة فى المنتدى مش فى الحج والعمرة*



> *فصاحبك طالما سب نبينا وأمهاتنا وما زال يفعل كل يوم ... فلا تتوقع منا أن نعطي خدنا الأيسر له !*


*
لم نطلب منك ان تعطى خدك الأيسر لأن الأيمن لم يهان اصلا
ولكن طلبنا ألا تعطينا وجهك الأيسر هنا وتذهب الى هناك بوجهك الأيمن

يعنى بوشين*



> *كأنك تريد أن تقول أن نصوص الكتاب لا تخضع لقواعد الحساب التي يدرسها الأطفال في المرحلة الإبتدائية !*


*حسنا تعالى نشوف هل فعلا انت فاهم اللى قلته ام لا

من قال ان الكتاب المقدس لا يستخدم فيه قواعد الرياضيات ؟؟

المشكلة فى فهمك انت فقط

لكى تحكم على شئ ما اعرف النظام الذى كتب به ومن ثم احكم عليه

هافصص لك القصة عشان لايعثر عليك الفهم

.1 .2 .3 .4 .5 .6 .7 .8 .9 1  *  1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8 1.9  * 2 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 2.8**2.9 3*


*الآن تعالى لنرى هل فعلا كلمك صحيح !! ؟

لو استخدمنا الحاسبة فى طرح الرقم 1 (اول رقم ) من الرقم 3 ( آخر رقم ) سيكون الجواب = 2
لأن 3-1 =2

ولكن هل فعلا الكتاب المقدس استخدم هذة الطريقة فى الحساب ؟؟؟
لا ، الكتاب المقدس هنا كان يعتبر ان كسر السنة تحسب سنة كاملة يعنى مثلا على طريقة الحساب اللى فوق يبقى الفارق = 3 
لأننا لو أخذنا جزء من الأرقام الأولى ( الزرقاء ) وجزء من الأرقام الثانية ( الحمراء ) وأخذنا الأرقام المتوسطة يكون الحساب هو 3 وليس إثنين

هل نحن متفقون على هذا ام لا ؟؟؟*




> *أين هي يا عزيزي قواعدي الخاصة التي وضعتها ... أنا لم أزد على عمليات الجمع والطرح البدائية البسيطة !*


*
قواعدك الذى وضعتها ان طريقة الحساب او العد فى السفر كله تكون واحدة وهذا خطأ كبير وليس له دليل

بل وانا اطالبك به*



> *وكأنك تريد أن تقول أن كاتب الأيام يكتب مرة بطريقة معينة ثم يعود فيكتب بطريقة أخرى في الإصحاح التالي مباشرة !*


*اولا : ما المانع ؟؟؟
ثانيا : الحدثين مختلفين تماما وليسوا متشابههين على الإطلاق فلماذا تلزم الوحى بطريقتك ؟
*​



> *كلامك مرسل ... فأين دليلك؟؟؟*


*الدليل هو محل الدراسة فعلا

اتريدنا ان نقدم دليل على جموح فكرك وفرض فكرة فاسدة وهل الفساد له صورة واحدة !*



> *لاحظ أنني أثبت من نصوص الكتاب نفسه أن الكاتب ينسب الأحداث لسنة الملك !*


*أولا : انت لم تثبت إلا خطأك إذ انك تضع طريقتين امامك للعد .... فما المانع ؟؟؟

ثانيا : ملك من ؟

*

> *يا نيومان أنا لم أكن أمزح أو أسخر لما طلبت منك أن تسأل قسا في الكنيسة ... هذا ليس عيبا*


*وهل سؤالك يحتاج الى السؤال ؟؟*



> *قال الأعمى (أنا هو) وقال يسوع (أنا هو) ... فقلتم أن يسوع إلاه والدليل أنه قال (أنا هو)*


*
قصدك على ايجو ايمى ؟؟

هههههههههههه

طيب كمان انا كمان بقول لك " محاورك انا هو " ههههه*



> *قال الكاتب عن إجتماع يهوذا (15 من ملك آسا) ... وقال نفس الكاتب عن حرب بعشا (36 من ملك آسا) ... فقلتم أنه يقصد في الأولى ملك آسا لكنه في الثانية لا يقصد ملك آسا وإنما يقصد سنة الإنقسام !*


*
هذة حقيقة وانت غير ملزم ان تعترف بها لأنها تكسرك !*



> *عموما ... واضح جدا أنك لن تزيد على إفتراضك أن كاتب الأيام يناقض أسلوب تأريخه في إصحاحين متتاليين ... ودون دليل كتابي كالعادة*


*سوف تر ولكن عليك ان تسمر معنا للنهاية*



> (على ذكر تثبيت الموضوع ... *أنسر* فعلها معي قبل ذلك ... طالبته بتثبيت مناظرة بيني وبينه في منتداه ففعل ... فهل هو أشجع منكم؟؟؟)


*
قصدك على أخو انسر الصغير ايها العالم الكبير ؟؟

ادعو الكل ان يرى هذة المناظرة فأنها مناظرة تستحق فعلا ان نقرأها لأنه مضحكة جدا*



*منتظرك ومنتظر الإحابة*

​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

​مولكا ... يعلم الله أنك تثير في نفسي شعورا شديدا بالشفقة

أقترح عليك أن ترجع لسباتك العميق حتى أنتهي من نيومان




أي كسر سنين هذا الذي تتحدث عنه يا عزيزي؟؟؟

نحن نتحدث عن فارق 10 سنوات كاملة في هذا الموضوع ... وفارق 12 سنة كاملة في موضوع عزريا - يربعام


وبالنسبة لموضوع أنسر أحب أن يقرأه الجميع فعلا ... فقد سمى فيه أنسر (كيوبيد) معبود الوثنيين ملاكا أرثوذوكسيا


والذي لا تعرفه يا عزيزي لأنك كنت نائما ... أن أنسر هو الذي كان يحاورني ليس أخيه كما زعم ... راجع مشاركته التي استغرقت ستة أيام كاملة ليكتبها !


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> مولكا ... يعلم الله أنك تثير في نفسي شعورا شديدا* بالشفقة*
> 
> أقترح عليك أن ترجع* لسباتك العميق* حتى أنتهي من نيومان


*حسنا فلنعبر عنها الآن

ولكن اين الإجابات ؟؟*



> وبالنسبة لموضوع أنسر أحب أن يقرأه الجميع فعلا ... فقد سمى فيه أنسر (كيوبيد) معبود الوثنيين ملاكا أرثوذوكسيا
> 
> 
> والذي لا تعرفه يا عزيزي لأنك كنت نائما ... أن أنسر هو الذي كان يحاورني ليس أخيه كما زعم ... راجع مشاركته التي استغرقت ستة أيام كاملة ليكتبها !


*
يدأت تخرج عن الموضوع*



> نحن نتحدث عن فارق 10 سنوات كاملة في هذا الموضوع ... وفارق 12 سنة كاملة في موضوع عزريا - يربعام


*لا تعليق

اتمنى ان أجد الإجابة على كلامى

منتظرك ...
*​
​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

إنتظر ردي على المماطلة الجديدة مساء اليوم إن شاء الله يا نيومان


مرحبا أخي الحبيب أبي حمزة السيوطي !​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> إنتظر ردي على المماطلة الجديدة مساء اليوم إن شاء الله يا نيومان
> 
> 
> مرحبا أخي الحبيب أبي حمزة السيوطي !​




*دع نيو مان فى المساء وانا فى الصباح

هل أجد رد ؟*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> إنتظر ردي على المماطلة الجديدة مساء اليوم إن شاء الله يا نيومان​
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبا أخي الحبيب أبي حمزة السيوطي !​


 

مرحبا بك أخي الحبيب حادي الأرواح وفقك الله وسدد

وجزى الله الأستاذ نيو مان أكبر الجزاء وتحياتي له ولجميع الزملاء

متابع معكم هذا الحوار الماتع


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*اريد دليلا على ان طريقة التقويم لابد ان تكون واحدة 
فى كل السفر

منتظر الدليل ...
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان المسيح الله القدوس

هو قال*



> *اذا ما تريد الوصول به بالحسابات والطرح شيء ، وبين التاريخ الذي يقوله الكتاب المقدس شيء آخر .*



*هو هنا يفرّق بين اسلوب حساب التقويم بين الرياضيات وبين الأسلوب المتبع فى العصور القديمة

وهذا ما أكدته انا حيث 
قلت
*


> * لكى تحكم على شئ ما اعرف النظام الذى كتب به ومن ثم احكم عليه*


*وايضا*



> *
> .1 .2 .3 .4 .5 .6 .7 .8 .9 1  *  1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5 1.6 1.7 1.8 1.9  * 2 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 2.8**2.9 3*
> 
> 
> ...



*إذا فأنا افرق بين نظام التقويم المُتبع هنا ونظام الطرح الذى لا يعرف الكسور

فمثلا آخر
إن طرحت 
6.5-10 تكون النتيجة 3.5

ولكن لو كانت هذة الأرقام تدل على سنوات وفى الزمن القديم
لكان الناتج فقط 3 وليس 3.5 لأنه حسب الـ .5 على انه 1 وليس .5

اعطى لك مثال لكى تقترب الفكرة الى ذهنك

العام الدراسى الذى نحن الآن فيه هو 2009/2010 طيب لو عايزين نحسب بالرياضيات الفرق بين هذا العام الواحد وبين العام 2000 هل يكون الحساب صحيحا لو قلت انه 10 سنوات ؟؟؟ وهل يكون صحيحا لو قلت 9 سنوات ؟ 

فإن هذا النظام هو المتبع فى التقوم وليس فى الألة الحاسبة التى تعجبك كثيرا

وكما قلت انا ووافقت انت وأيدت ان كسور السنة تحسب سنة كاملة

فنيو مان وانا وانت متفقون ولكنك لاتريد ان تعترف بالخطأ 
فهذا شأنك وانت حر كباحث*



> *لما أطلب منك ده بإستخدام القاعدة اللي إتفقنا عليها واللي إنت كتبتها علشان تبرر الكلام ده ... يبقى فعلا والله العظيم عندي حق إني أتجاهل كل كلامك ... ولا أقصد أي إهانة*


*
اتمنى ان تركز فى كلامك ومن قبله كلامى لكى تستطيع ان تحكم كلامك

هل تعرف عن ماذا نتكلم ؟؟

نحن الآن امام ثلاث امور

اولا : حقيقة تاريخية وهى ان الكسور تحسب سنى كاملة
ثانيا : هل هذة السنى فعلا قد كانت محققة فى هذة الحالة ام لا
ثالثا : هل هناك تقويم واحد ام يمكن استخدام اكثر من قويم فى نفس السفر

اجمع هؤلاء وضعهم نصب عينيك*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ياااه ألا زال الأخ حادي الأرواح يتكلم؟!

سأقول شيئاً أرجو ألا يكون تكراراً..زسامحوني فعشر صفخات من التهريج لا تستحق القراءة في نظري...

في 2 أخ 16: 1... المقصود هو بداية مملكة يهوذا...

أتريد الدليل الذي سيسكتك للأبد؟!
فقط أرجو أن تكون أميناً و تنشره في كل مكان سألت فيه هذا السؤال...أو على الأقل تسحب سؤالك...


בִּשְׁנַת שְׁלֹשִׁים וָשֵׁשׁ, *לְמַלְכוּת* אָסָא, עָלָה בַּעְשָׁא מֶלֶךְ-יִשְׂרָאֵל עַל-יְהוּדָה

في السنة السادسة و الثلاثين لملك اسا صعد بعشا ملك اسرائيل على يهوذا


المكتوب بالأحمر هي "ملكوت" أي مملكة...

بينما في نفس السفر، في أماكن كثيرة أخرى، عندما يقصد سنوات الملك نفسه، فهو يستخدم اللفظ: "مِلِك" أي 
مُلك

أمثلة:
2 أخ 12: 2  "و في السنة الخامسة للملك رحبعام صعد شيشق ملك مصر على اورشليم لانهم خانوا الرب."
 וַיְהִי בַּשָּׁנָה הַחֲמִישִׁית, *לַמֶּלֶךְ* רְחַבְעָם, עָלָה שִׁישַׁק מֶלֶךְ-מִצְרַיִם,עַל-יְרוּשָׁלִָם:  כִּי מָעֲלוּ, בַּיהוָה.

2 أخ 13: 1 "في السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام ملك ابيا على يهوذا"
בִּשְׁנַת שְׁמוֹנֶה עֶשְׂרֵה, *לַמֶּלֶךְ* יָרָבְעָם; וַיִּמְלֹךְ אֲבִיָּה, עַל-יְהוּדָה.

يا رب تكون فهمت...
يعني هناك فرق بين السنة ال... لمملكة آسا (= مملكة يهوذا)
و السنة ال... لمُلك آسا، أو للملك آسا


"بل ليكن الله صادقاً و كل إنسان كاذباً"


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما دليلك الكتابى ان الكاتب لابد ان يكتب بطريقة واحدة* *؟
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*



ثانيا ... وجود فارق 12 سنة بين عمر عزريا بن أمصيا لما مات زكريا بن يوآش وبين عمر عزريا لما ملك زكريا بن يربعام ... علما بأن زكريا ملك مكان أبيه في نفس سنة موته

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*2Kgs 14:29 ​*​​​ثُمَّ اضْطَجَعَ يَرُبْعَامُ مَعَ آبَائِهِ، مَعَ مُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَلَكَ زَكَرِيَّا ابْنُهُ عِوَضًا عَنْهُ. ​
*​* 
هل هذة الايه تحمل معنى الملك المباشر لزكريا بعد ابيه ؟؟؟

ما هذا الهراء ... اين دليلك على ان زكريا مسك الحكم مباشرة
بص واتعلم ....

*
*​ 

الدليل

1- تفسير ابونا انطونيوس لهذة الاية​*Hos 10:3 ​*​​​إِنَّهُمُ الآنَ يَقُولُونَ: «لاَ مَلِكَ لَنَا لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَخَافُ الرَّبَّ، فَالْمَلِكُ مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِنَا؟». 

يقول ان هناك سنين لم يكن فيها ملك على مملكة اسرائيل ...​
*​
**يقول ا​*​​​​​​

2-ومعظم الدارسين :
 يضعون فترة ما بين 11-22 سنة بين يربعام وزكريا كان فيها العرش خاويا (هو 3:10) بلا ملك وكانت هذه الفترة فترة أزمات وحروب أهلية وإنتهت بجلوس زكريا على العرش 6 شهور ثم إغتياله.

3- الدليل القاطع : عن الرحالة ابن خلدون
كتاب التاريخ لابن خلدون - الجزء الاول - صفحة 49 


ثم لإحدى وأربعين سنة من ملكه ولسبع وعشرين من ملك عزياهو بن أمصيا ملك القدس‏.‏ قال ابن العميد‏:‏ وبقي بنو إسرائيل بالسامرة فوضى إحدى عشرة سنة ثم ملكوا ابنه زكريا في الثامنة والثلاثين من ملك عزياهو فملك ستة أشهر‏.‏ 

* 
2Kgs 15:8 *فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّامِنَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِعَزَرْيَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، مَلَكَ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَرُبْعَامَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي السَّامِرَةِ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ. ​
*​*​​​
الاستنتاج :

12 سنة بين موت امصيا وبين تولى حكم عزريا فعليا .. هنا #*1* 
14 سنة هى ملك عزريا .. من بداية حكمه الفعلى وموت يربعام ابو زكريا ( 41 طول مدة حكم يربعام - 27 هى سنة تولى عزريا الحكم الفعلى اثناء حكم يربعام )
11 سنة هى سنوات الاضطراب .. لم يكن هناك ملك على اسرائيل
1 سنة .. هى بعد الاضطراب والى تولية زكريا الحكم 

اذن مجموع السنين من ملك عزريا والى حكم زكريا = 38 سنة​​​​​​​*2Kgs 15:8 ​*​​​فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّامِنَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِعَزَرْيَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، مَلَكَ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَرُبْعَامَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي السَّامِرَةِ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ. ​
*​*
اذن ادعاء حضرتك باطل ...
( عرفت ذهبت فين ال 12 سنة ) ؟؟؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

للمرة التانية .. هل الكتاب المقدس اخطأ ام انك قد اخطأت ( انا متأكد عن جهل ) ؟؟

انا منتظر ان تتشجع وتعترف بالخطأ ..

منتظر ردك على نيو مان  #*75*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بتقل ادبك على ابونا عبد المسيح وفادى وماى روك وانا عشان تقول بيحذفوا لى ردود وتهلل انك مطرود ؟؟؟؟

حقيقى اسلوب مسلمين


*​


----------



## Fadie (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لا دة انت عايز تطرد بقى!

يلا طير بالسلامة

و على فكرة مش انا اللى حذفت فعلاً :d


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع و الأدب

لا يهم ان تشتمني، لكن تشتم مشرفي المنتدى و أبونا عبد المسيح فهذا ليس من حقك، فأي اخلاق هذه التي تتحلى بها لتسمح لفسك بهذا المستوى الواطي ان تشتم اشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالموضوع و تشتم رجل وقور بعمر والدك لم يخرج من فمه كلمة واحدة تجرح مشاعركم! هذه هي اخلاق المسلم المحاور..
العتب عليك و على من رباك و على من شرع لك ان تشتم غيرك!

طريقتكم الوحيدة للتهرب هي السب و الشتم لانكم تعرفون جيداً إن اخلاقنا لا تسمح لنا ان نُبقي على قاذورات افواهكم في مواضيعنا!

المُفلس يُطرد كالكلب بسبب نتانته و وساخته، بينما هو يتخذها لحفظ ماء الوجه و التكبر أنه طُرد بسبب إنه بطل الأبطال و لا احد يجاريه في الحوار، وهو ليس اكثر من صعلوك لا يعرف كيفية النقد الأكاديمية و لا يعرف الأخلاق!

ما يقارب العشر صفحات و نحن نشرح، لو كانت بهيمة كان فهمت و اعترفت! 
أنت فهمت الرد جيداً و لم يبقى لك اي شئ في الموضوع فلم تجد غير المسبة لتنجو بجلدك من هذا العار امام اصحابك!

مع الأسف، هذا هو نموذج المحاور المسلم... بئس المحاور.. بئس المعلومات و بئس الأخلاق..
ربنا يسمحكم و يهديكم..


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> ياااه ألا زال الأخ حادي الأرواح يتكلم؟!
> 
> سأقول شيئاً أرجو ألا يكون تكراراً..زسامحوني فعشر صفخات من التهريج لا تستحق القراءة في نظري...
> 
> ...



لازلت منتظر اعترافك بخطأك...في الحقيقة ما يهمني أكثر من اعترافك هو أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس و لو مرة واحدة فقط لتسمع يا يريد أن يقول...


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ حادي الارواح

تركت المنتدى بالامس ووضعت سؤالا لك ، ثم عدت اليوم لاجدك قمت باسلوبك المعتاد في المنتديات الاسلامية ، ويبدو انك استجبت للنصيحة بان لايكون لك وجهان ، فاخترت الوجه الذي تتعامل به في المنتديات الاسلامية ، وقد نلت النتيجة المستحقة .

فقد اضع سؤالي الذي لم الق عنه ردا ، مع اسئلة الاخوة التي لم يلقوا ايضا عنها ردود :


اولا :اثبت ان السنة 36 لآسا لا توافق السنة 36 من بدء تأسيس المملكة 

ثانيا : واثبث ان السنة 15 لآسا لا توافق السنة 15 لآسا من بدء ملكه 

ثالثا : واخيرا اثبت ان على كاتب الوحي المقدس ان يلتزم بقاعدتك الخاصة والا يكون مخطئا .


تفضل ، اثبت ان استطعت ، والله معك .


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2009)

واضح أنه اقتنع...

و حقاً كما قال الرب:

"أعطيكم حكمة و فماً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها"


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أقتبس الردود التي قدمناها على إعتراض الأخ المسلم الاخير، لكي لا يجح بمحاولته لتشتيت الردود و دفعها الى متصف الحوار لكي يُشتت القارئ و الباحث عن الحق



NEW_MAN قال:


> المشكلة يا حادي الارواح ، انك اخذت الكتاب المقدس الى حصة الحساب والجمع والطرح ، فوضعت قواعد حسابية خاصة بك تلزم بها الوحي المقدس ، وليس العكس ، اي ان تقرأ ماذا يقول الوحي المقدس ، وتفهم ماذا يريد ان يقول وطريقة كتابة الاحداث والتاريخ به .
> 
> اذا : انت وضعت قاعدة مفادها ان التأريخ لملك من ملوك مملكة يهوذا لابد وان يكون فقط بالرجوع الى سنة تأسيس المملكة ، واذا استعمل الاشارة الى حادثة معينة في سنة معينة من الملك ونسبها الى سنوات حكم الملك ذاته فهذا يكون خطأ
> 
> ...


 


My Rock قال:


> بعد 6 صفحات، اي ما يقارب ال 60 مشاركة، تبين لك الحق و بطلان فهمك الخاطئ للشبهة الأولية في الموضوع، فلم يسمح لك كبرياءك التنازل و الإعتراف بالحق الا بعدما وجدت نص آخر تقتعده أنت أنه في تناقض مع غيره! فأي امانة هذه في الحوار؟ و كيف سنثق بك و بالحوار معك؟ نحن و القارئ فقدنا كل ثقة فيك لانك لست اكثر من مُخادع مراوغ، عندما يضيق بك الحال لا تجد سوى طول اللسان في الباطل!
> 
> نرجع لتساؤلك الاخير، فإعترافك و إعتراضك الاخير يعارضان بعضهما. كيف؟ تعال و اسمع!
> اتفقت معنا ان هناك طريقتان صحيحتان لحساب الملك (وهو بالمناسبة ايضاً راجع للفرق بين الحكم و المملكة، فالاول خاص بملك و الاخير بمملكة)
> ...


 


My Rock قال:


> و لنضع التواريخ بحسب التاريخ الميلادي ليفهم كل ذي عقل
> المملكة انقسمت في 930 قبل الميلاد
> تولى آسا الحكم بعد عشرين سنة من انقسام المملكة، اي في 910 قبل الميلاد
> في سنة 895 قبل الميلاد حدثت الحرب بيك آسا و بعشا، اي بين اسرائيل و يهوذا
> ...


 

و اخيراً اكرر اسئلة الاستاذ new_man علها تشفي المريض من دائه





NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ حادي الارواح
> 
> تركت المنتدى بالامس ووضعت سؤالا لك ، ثم عدت اليوم لاجدك قمت باسلوبك المعتاد في المنتديات الاسلامية ، ويبدو انك استجبت للنصيحة بان لايكون لك وجهان ، فاخترت الوجه الذي تتعامل به في المنتديات الاسلامية ، وقد نلت النتيجة المستحقة .
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا خاص للاخ الحبيب Molka Molkan لتعب محبته في اعداد هذه الخريطة التوضيحية .​ 








ملحوظة هامة : تم وضع العمود الخاص بالسنوات ق.م للتوضيح التقريبي فقط وليس للقياس الفعلي ، وذلك لغياب عنصر هام في الحساب ، ان السنوات الميلادية هي تقويم شمسي والسنوات اليهودية هي تقويم قمري ، ولذلك للحساب الدقيق يجب ان يؤخذ هذا الفارق في الاعتبار (حوالي 11 يوما تقريبا للسنة ) ، لذا وجب التنويه .​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> ياااه ألا زال الأخ حادي الأرواح يتكلم؟!
> 
> سأقول شيئاً أرجو ألا يكون تكراراً..زسامحوني فعشر صفخات من التهريج لا تستحق القراءة في نظري...
> 
> ...




بدل ما تهلوس اتفضل رد و أتحداك!!


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> بدل ما تهلوس اتفضل رد و أتحداك!!


 
*تقول*
*



في 2 أخ 16: 1... المقصود هو بداية مملكة يهوذا...


בִּשְׁנַת שְׁלֹשִׁים וָשֵׁשׁ, לְמַלְכוּת אָסָא, עָלָה בַּעְשָׁא מֶלֶךְ-יִשְׂרָאֵל עַל-יְהוּדָה

في السنة السادسة و الثلاثين لملك اسا صعد بعشا ملك اسرائيل على يهوذا


المكتوب بالأحمر هي "ملكوت" أي مملكة...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
العدد العاشر من الإصحاح الخامس عشر سفر الأيام الثاني يحتوي على نفس الكلمة باللغة العبرية

* 
*י*  וַיִּקָּבְצוּ יְרוּשָׁלִַם, בַּחֹדֶשׁ הַשְּׁלִשִׁי, לִשְׁנַת חֲמֵשׁ-עֶשְׂרֵה, לְמַלְכוּת אָסָא. 


المصدر
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt25b15.htm

*نفس الكلمة ... ونفس المعنى في 2أخ 1:16 وأيضا في 2أخ 15:10*

*فلو كانت كلمة ملكوت تعني أنه ينسب لسنة الإنقسام لكان الأولى أن يكون إجتماع يهوذا تم في السنة 35 وليس 15*

*لكن النص قال أن الإجتماع تم في السنة 15 ... مما يعني أنه لما يستخدم كلمة (مملكة) ينسب لبدء الملك الفعلي لا لسنة الإنقسام ... لأنه في السنة 15 من الإنقسام لم يكن آسا ملكا بعد !*



*الأمر الأظرف أن الشواهد الأخرى التي أتيت أنت بها تعني كلمة (مَلِك) التي هي صفة لشخص وليست (مُلْك) التي هي مصدر الفعل الثلاثي (مَلَكَ)*

*هذه هي*


*2 أخ 12: 2 "و في السنة الخامسة للملك رحبعام صعد شيشق ملك مصر على اورشليم لانهم خانوا الرب."
וַיְהִי בַּשָּׁנָה הַחֲמִישִׁית, לַמֶּלֶךְ רְחַבְעָם, עָלָה שִׁישַׁק מֶלֶךְ-מִצְרַיִם,עַל-יְרוּשָׁלִָם: כִּי מָעֲלוּ, בַּיהוָה.

2 أخ 13: 1 "في السنة الثامنة عشر للملك يربعام ملك ابيا على يهوذا"
בִּשְׁנַת שְׁמוֹנֶה עֶשְׂרֵה, לַמֶּלֶךְ יָרָבְעָם; וַיִּמְלֹךְ אֲבִיָּה, עַל-יְהוּדָה.*


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*انتظر منك اى خطأ فى الجدول الموضوح اعلاه !

منتظر !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*واذكرك بسؤالى الذى تهربت منه بالشتيمة

**اريد دليلا على ان طريقة التقويم لابد ان تكون واحدة فى كل السفر ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*اثبت من الكتاب المقدس ان هذة الخريطة بها ذرة خطأ !*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *انتظر منك اى خطأ فى الجدول الموضوح اعلاه !*​
> 
> *منتظر !*​


 
*الخطأ ظاهر جدا للعيان*

*أنت هنا سميت العمود الأول من اليمين (مملكة يهوذا) أي أن هذا العمود يمثل سني الإنقسام*


*




*


*ثم سميت العمود الذي يليه - الثاني من اليمين - (تصاعدي ملوك) أي أنه يمثل سنوات حكم كل ملك من ملوك يهوذا حتى ينتهي حكمه فتبدأ العد من جديد للملك الذي يليه*


*ثم أتيت عند تمثيل النصوص على الجدول فنسبت النص الأول إلى العمود الثاني ونسبت النص الثاني إلى العمود الأول دون دليل وبالرغم من أن النص متماثل ينسب كلا الحدثين إلى ملك آسا ولم يذكر سنة الإنقسام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد*


*



*


*ولو كنت تعتبر أن تمثيلك للأحداث بهذا الشكل دليلا فيمكنني بكل بساطة أن أضع أنا الآخر علامة عند السنة 36 من ملك آسا ... وسيكون الحق معي لأن النص يقول (ملك آسا) ... وأكون أنا أدق لأنني أنسب كلا النصين المتماثلين لعمود واحد لا لعمودين مختلفين !*

*هكذا*






​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *واذكرك بسؤالى الذى تهربت منه بالشتيمة*​





*لو أنك إنسان منصف ... أذكر الشتيمة التي تزعم أنني قلتها*

*وإلا فلا أسمح لك أن تفتري علي وأنت تعلم أنني لم أشتم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *دون دليل*



*دليلى ان الجدول تماما لا يحتوى على اى خطأ !

اين دليلك انت ان بهذا الجدول يكون تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ! ؟

لا تحاول التدليس معى فانت تعرفنى جيدا

لكى تثبت ان هناك خطأ فى الجدول لا بد ان يكون معك أية كتابية تعارض اى تارخ فى الجدول هذا !

فهل لك ان تخبرنا بأية ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*فليتنحى الجميع

فقد أخطأ خطأ لن اغفره له وسأفضحك على مسمع ومرأى الأشهاد !
*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *دليلى ان الجدول تماما لا يحتوى على اى خطأ !*​


 
*أرأيت؟؟؟*

*أنت تقدم الجدول كدليل على عدم التعارض ... ثم تقول الآن أن الجدول لا يحتوي على خطأ بالرغم من أنني قلت لك مكمن الخطأ فيه !*​ 

*



اين دليلك انت ان بهذا الجدول يكون تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ! ؟

لكى تثبت ان هناك خطأ فى الجدول لا بد ان يكون معك أية كتابية تعارض اى تارخ فى الجدول هذا !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



فهل لك ان تخبرنا بأية ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لقد أخبرتكم بها مرارا ... الأولى من الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر الأيام الثاني

 1 في السَّنةِ السَّادسَةِ والثَّلاثينَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، زحَفَ بَعْشا مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ على يَهوذا، وبَدأَ بِتَحصينِ الرَّامَةِ‌ حتّى لا يَدَعَ أحداً يخرُجُ مِنْ يَهوذا أو يدخُلُ إليها​​​​*

*النص صريح ... السنة 36 من ملك آسا ... وليس من ملك يربعام أو رحبعام (التي هي نفسها سنة الإنقسام)*


*وقبل هذا النص بأعداد بسيطة جدا يقول *


* 10 *فا‏جتَمَعوا كُلُّهم في أورُشليمَ، في الشَّهرِ الثَّالثِ، في السَّنةِ الخامِسةَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، 


* وهنا لا ينفع أن يكون قصد الكاتب 15 من بدء المملكة لأن السنة 15 من بدء المملكة لم يكن آسا ملكا !*


*أين دليلك أنت الكتابي أن الكاتب في نص الإصحاح 16 يعني بعبارة (ملك آسا) بدء المملكة لا ملك آسا؟؟؟*

*لا دليل كتابي لديك ... دليلكم الوحيد (هي كده !)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *لا دليل كتابي لديك ... دليلكم الوحيد (هي كده !)*



*هناك جدول وضعت فيه كل الأيات الكتابية واثبت توافقها الممتاز مع بعضها وانت تأتى لتدلس وتقول انى لم استخدم الأيات !

نضع لك الجدول مرة اخرى علك لا ترى الأيات* 




​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

*دي آخر مرة هأكرر يا موكا*

*العدد رقم 1 من إصحاح 15 من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني*

*وتتعارض مع الجدول لأنك لم تضعها في عمود الملوك في المنطقة التي تخص الملك آسا كما يقول النص ... بل وضعتها في عمود (سنة التأسيس) دون دليل *


*المحاور جوني ... ما زلت منتظر ردك على التحدي الذي وضعته لي *

*رد على هذه المشاركة*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1813002&postcount=97


*إبن الملك أراك متواجدا !*

*هل قرأت ردي عليك في موضوع زكريا بن يربعام أم تحب أن أكرره هنا (وضعته منذ بضعة أيام بعضوية أخرى وحذف) ... وهو منشور أيضا في منتدياتنا الإسلامية*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

تصحيح



حادي الأرواح قال:


> *دي آخر مرة هأكرر يا موكا*​
> 
> *العدد رقم 1 من إصحاح 15 من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني*​
> ​


​ 
*الصواب هو إصحاح 16 وليس 15*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *دي آخر مرة هأكرر يا موكا*


*آخر مرة .. لا يهم
ليست آخر مرة .. لا يهم
المهم هو الدليل

*


> *العدد رقم 1 من إصحاح 15 من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني*



*دة ؟*

*2Ch 15:1  وكان روح الله على عزريا بن عوديد*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *كما يقول النص*


*تدليس
هات من النص كلمة " منذ بداية حكم اسا نفسه " !*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *أرأيت؟؟؟*​
> 
> *أنت تقدم الجدول كدليل على عدم التعارض ... ثم تقول الآن أن الجدول لا يحتوي على خطأ بالرغم من أنني قلت لك مكمن الخطأ فيه !*​
> 
> ...


 حضرتك تايه ...
هو ده مش كان اول سؤال ليك ... وتمت الاجابه عليه كامل فى الرد التالى للسؤال #*5*

بالنسبة لموضوع زكريا لم ارى ردك ..
حضرتك مش عارف تعمل ايه .. وضعت الشبهه وتم الرد .. وبعدين قعدت تلف وتدور حولين ايات اخرى .. اتضح فيها خطأ استشهادك .. ودلوقتى نراك ترجع للسؤال الاول ..

احكم على نفسك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *دون دليل*


*إذا كنت لا ترى فهذة مشكلتك !

كل حدث فى الجدول له اية ولا يتعارض مع اى اية أخرى !

فين الأية اللتى تتعارض مع اى حدث فى الجدول !
فكرك الشخصى اجعله لك : هنا مكان الكتاب المقدس ! فقط !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *لأنك لم تضعها في عمود الملوك في المنطقة التي تخص الملك آسا كما يقول النص*



*هات من النص نسبه الى الملوك وبعضها !*

​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

*ملك آسا *

*هل تعني ملك آسا *

*أم تعني *

*سنة الإنقسام*

*يا بشر !*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

تمت الاجابة عليك .. بالدليل الكتابى فى الرد رقم خمسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *ملك آسا *
> 
> *هل تعني ملك آسا *
> 
> ...



*
الكلام بالأيات !

مازلت اطلب ولا اجد من يجيبنى !

افهمها لك بطريقة اسهل

ملك اسا نسبه الى بداية ملكه الشخصى
ام
ملك اسا بالنسبة الى بداية الإنقسام !

أعرفت ان اللفظ لا يقول ما تحاول انت ان تدلس و تقول ! ؟

هل لديك دليل ام تعترف بالخطأ !
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

حضرتك بئس المحاور ... لو انت مرتب الافكار لكنا وجدنا هذة الاسئلة فى الاول .. لكنك تايه وغير مرتب ولا تقرأ ما يقال لك 

اين الرد على خطأك بالنسبة لتولى زكريا الحكم ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*اتمنى ان الجدول يكون اسعدك وتفتكر انك لا دليل لديك على خطأ واحد 
وتضع الجدول امامك
وتقول لنفسك
" على المدعى الدليل " !

وماتنساش موضوع الهولوجرام وعكس الفيديو ووائل الإبراشى !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> حضرتك بئس المحاور ... لو انت مرتب الافكار لكنا وجدنا هذة الاسئلة فى الاول .. لكنك تايه وغير مرتب ولا تقرأ ما يقال لك
> 
> اين الرد على خطأك بالنسبة لتولى زكريا الحكم ..




*لا داعى للتشتيت !

هو اصلا منذ البداية وانا قلت له انه لا يعرف الجمع والطرح ويسأل فى التكامل والتفاضل !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*سؤال على جنب كدة معلش :

فى السنة 55/56 للإنقسام كان مين المَلك على إسرائيل ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*على فكرة انا معايا 4 ادلة للجدول ولكنى أدخرتهم لنعرف مستواك !
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *أنتم أجبتم بأن الكاتب ينسب لسنة الإنقسام ... فأثبت لكم بدليل كتابي أنه ينسب لسنة بدء الملك ... وعاونني في ذلك محاوركم (جوني) لما تطرق للنص العبري !*​


هههههههههههههههه .. هوه فين الاثبات اللى كان فى كلامك .. 




> *فليس كل رد يا عزيزي يعتبر جوابا !*​


ممتاز​ 



> *إحسم أنت الأمر وأثبت بدليل كتابي مقنع أن النص في العدد الأول من الإصحاح السادس عشر سفر الأيام الثاني ينسب لسنة الإنقسام لا لسنة ملك آسا ! *​
> *سأصدقك !*​
> 
> *إليك الرد*​
> ...


*هل هذا هو الدليل .. قارن بين ردى وردك .. لتعرف من يتكلم بالدليل الكتابى ومن يهلوس *​ 
... هل عدم ذكر الشئ هو دليل على عدم وجوده ؟؟؟​ 



> *ثانيا ... طبقا للقس تادرس ملطي والقس أنطونيوس فهمي ... زكريا ملك في سنة موت أبيه.*​
> 
> 
> *يعني هذا كلامهما لا كلامي أنا !*​
> ...


 

هاتلى اللينك بتاعهم ... محتاجه ضرورى​ 


لو مجبتش اللينك بتاع تفسيرهم .. هاطلب من الادارة التدخل .. لانك كداب ومدلس وليس بمحاور​ 


انا مستنيك لكى اكمل باقى الرد على مداخلتك​ 




*هذا هو كلام ابونا انطونيوس فكرى*




*واما ابونا تادرس فلم يكتب تفسيرا لهذا السفر*

*ما هو مبررك الذى دفعك للكذب يا حادى الارواح .. سوى ضعف الحجة .. *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههه
كمان مش عارف بسألك على اية ؟؟
ههههه

ركز  ركز
بسالك عن الدليل فى موضوعى انا ! 
ركز عزيزى

فهناك الكثير لم اذكره لك 
فكن ليث لأكون انا ضارى !
*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *إذا الجدول صحيح وانت عليك الإعتراف بضعف مستواك امامى وخطأك الفاحش *​


 

*لاحظ أنك لم تلتفت مطلقا لمكمن الخطأ الذي أبرزته لك وتجاهلته !*

*لماذا وضعت النص الخاص بحرب بعشا وآسا في العمود الأول من اليمين ووضعت النص الخاص بإجتماع يهوذا في العمود الذي يليه بالرغم من أن كلا النصين يقول (من ملك آسا)؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*اذكرك مرة أخرى بسؤالى لكى يأتى عليك وزر نفسك عندما تحذف لتدليسك

اين الخطأ فى الجدول بالتعارض مع اية من الكتاب المقدس ؟

والسؤال الآخر

**سؤال على جنب كدة معلش :

فى السنة 55/56 للإنقسام كان مين المَلك على إسرائيل ؟*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

*خذ يا إبن الملك الروابط*

*تفسير تادرس ملطي*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...eer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__00-introduction.html
​


> 785 عزريا (عزيّا) 785-834 يربعام الثاني 785-745
> 751 يوثام 751-736
> 745زكريَّا 745-744


 


*تفسير أنطونيوس فهمي*

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...***ure-Bible-Study-OT-12-Book-of-2-Muluk.html

​*



13 يربعام الثاني بن يوآش 787 -747 ق.م. تقريبا (41 سنة) عاصره يونان وهوشع وعاموس.


14 زكريا بن يربعام 747 ق.م. تقريبا (ستة شهور) .


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *سؤال على جنب كدة معلش :*​
> *فى السنة 55/56 للإنقسام كان مين المَلك على إسرائيل ؟*​


 


* آخاب بن عمري *

*طبقا لتفاسير تادرس ملطي وأنطونيوس فهمي*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*طيب من الأخر عشان شكلك مايبقاش وحش اكتر من كدة !
عندك دليل ان المُلك هنا منذ بداية ملكه هو وليس بداية من الإنقسام ! ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> * آخاب بن عمري *
> 
> *طبقا لتفاسير تادرس ملطي وأنطونيوس فهمي*
> ​




*لا معلش خليها عليك المرة دى
انا عايز اية من الكتاب المقدس !

مش انت بتقول بخطأ فيه !
خلاص ندعه يدافع عن نفسه !
منتظر دليل من الكتاب المقدس على من هو الملك فى السنة دى ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*وها انا اكررر للمرة ( مش عارف كام ) فين الدليل ؟
*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

*النص يقول (ملك آسا) ... يبقى ملك آسا !*

*قلتم بدون أي شاهد إن ملك آسا هنا معناها (سنة تأسيس المملكة) ... فأثبت لكم أن كلمة (ملك آسا) لا تعني بدء المملكة بدليل كتابي من نفس السفر ولنفس الكاتب !*

*إنت عندك دليل إن تعبير (ملك آسا) في أخبار الأيام يعني (سنة بدء المملكة)؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*سؤال اسهل منه اية علاقة الملك عمرى بالملك آسا ؟؟
*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا معلش خليها عليك المرة دى*
> 
> *انا عايز اية من الكتاب المقدس !*​
> *مش انت بتقول بخطأ فيه !*
> ...


 
*آخاب بن عمري هي إجابة تادرس ملطي وأنطونيوس فهمي*

*هل هي خطأ؟؟؟*

*لو قلت أنها خطأ سأسرد لك ملوك إسرائيل حتى السنة 55 من الإنقسام*

*لكن لو لم تقل أنها خطأ فهي صحيحة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *النص يقول (ملك آسا) ... يبقى ملك آسا !*


*طيب نكمل فضح التدليس للعيان
ملك اسا الشخصى
ام لمك اسا للإنقسام !*



> *قلتم بدون أي شاهد*


*
مدلس ، الجدول امامك لا يوجد به خطأ واحد وكله مبنى بالشواهد فإن كنت تريد ان تقول ان هناك خطأ فهات الشاهد !*



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

> *آخاب بن عمري هي إجابة تادرس ملطي وأنطونيوس فهمي*
> 
> *هل هي خطأ؟؟؟*



*خطأ .... لا يهمنى
صحيحة ... لا يهمنى
المهم عندى هو الكتاب المقدس 
هل لك اية تخبرنى من الكتاب المقدس ؟*

*هنا الكتاب المقدس يتكلم ويصمت الجميع !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*وتبقى تابع السلسلة دى هاتعجبك اوى*


*مولكا مولكان يسأل فى القرآن ( 1 )،( 2 )،( 3 )**،( 4 )*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

> *إبن الملك ... لا حوار لي معك بعد مسبتك لي *



*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا انا مستنيك بفارغ الصبر ..*

*اين ما تدعى ان ابونا انطونيوس قاله وابونا تادرس قاله ؟؟؟ *
*فى الحقيقة لقد قال ابونا انطونيوس ما اثبته انا بالدليل الكتابى .. وهو فترة فوضى .. *
*انظر هنا ما قاله ابونا *
#*131* 

*على فكره انا لسا مدخلتش على كدبك فى موضوع ابن سينا .. *

*ارجوك ورينى فين موقع ابونا انطونيوس وابونا تادرس اللى بيقول التولية المباشرة ..*
*بسرعة علشان عايز اكمل الرد عليك *

*اسف يا مولكا على التشتيت ولكنى مبستحملش الكدب والتزوير*


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

ها قد عدت...


حسناً أخ حادي الأرواح...
أنا مدين لك باعتذار بسيط لعدم دقة في الإجابة...لكن بعد هذا الرد ستدين لي أنت بالكثير كما سترى...


ما معنى كلمة "ملكوت"؟

מַלְכוּת   

kingship,  kinghood,  royalty,  monarchy,  empire,  crown 

إذاً فهي لها أكثر من معنى:
أهمها هي:
-فعل المُلك، أي أن يملك الشخص
-و الأخرى هي مملكته الفعلية...

لم أرد أن أبدي رد قاطع وقتها لأني لم أكن متأكداً إن كان استخدامها مثل العربية (أي تشمل أيضاً ملك الشخص)
لكن من الثابت الآن أنها يمكن أن تحمل المملكة نفسها أو مُلك الشخص عليها...

إذاً فتعبير "للملك" فلان لا تعني إلا من بدء ملكه...

لكن ملكوت تحتمل المعنيان...

أخليت طرفي...فاضل انت تخلي طرفك!


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دا انا مستنيك بفارغ الصبر ..*
> 
> *اين ما تدعى ان ابونا انطونيوس قاله وابونا تادرس قاله ؟؟؟ *
> ...


 

*كمان لا تعرف الفارق بين أنطونيوس فكري وأنطونيوس فهمي؟؟؟*

*وبالنسبة للروابط أنا وضعتها مرة ... فلن أكرر نفسي*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يناير 2010)

> *وبالنسبة للروابط أنا وضعتها مرة ... فلن أكرر نفسي*


*لا لم تضع روابط .. انا عايز رابط ابونا تادرس وابونا انطونيوس فهمى فى تفسيرهم للاية*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> ها قد عدت...
> 
> 
> حسناً أخ حادي الأرواح...
> ...


 
*شكرا على الإعتذار والتفهم ... عقبى لسائر إخوانك !*


*لكن جميع المعاني التي أتيت بها تعني (مملكة) ولا تعني أي شيء آخر *


*kingship, kinghood, royalty, monarchy, empire, crown *


*كل هؤلاء بمعنى (مملكة) ... وليس معناها أبدا (ملك) !*


*وكل كلمة من هؤلاء لا تشير بأي حال من الأحوال إلى سنة الإنقسام !*

*عموما ... شكرا على شجاعتك ... كبرت في نظري كثيرا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*حادي الأرواح

اكرر 
اين الدليل على تعارض الجدول ؟*
*اكرر*
* هل لك اية تخبرنى من الكتاب المقدس على اسم الملك الذى كان موجودا فى سنة (55-56)  ؟*



*ماذا تريد لكى تعترف ان الجدول صحيح ؟*​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *شكرا على الإعتذار والتفهم ... عقبى لسائر إخوانك !*
> 
> 
> *لكن جميع المعاني التي أتيت بها تعني (مملكة) ولا تعني أي شيء آخر *
> ...



!!!!!

ركز أبوس إيدك!!

Kingship = ?
kinghood = ?


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*حادي الأرواح

اكرر 
اين الدليل على تعارض الجدول ؟*
*اكرر*
* هل لك اية تخبرنى من الكتاب المقدس على اسم الملك الذى كان موجودا فى سنة (55-56)  ؟*



*ماذا تريد لكى تعترف ان الجدول صحيح ؟*​ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> !!!!!
> 
> ركز أبوس إيدك!!
> 
> ...



*انسى !
هو اصلا مش فاهم بيقول اية
هو لقى ان بالويم كدة شكل الكلمة دى زى شكل دى 
فقال
اوبا
اهو دليل تانى
وفعلا هو دليل تانى على الجهل !

لا تطلب منه ان يفهم !
*​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

king·ship  (kngshp)
n.
1. The position, power, or province of a king.
2. The domain ruled by a king; a kingdom.
3. The period or tenure of a king; a reign.
4. Used with his as a title for a king.
5. A monarchy.​


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

King´hood
n.	1.	The state of being a king; the attributes of a king; kingship.


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2010)

لاحظ الآتي:

مملكة يهوذا بدأت بالانقسام...و لذلك فالتأريخ بها هو بالضبط التأريخ بالانقسام!!

أما لو قُصد ملك آسا بمعنى منذ مَلَك آسا، فهي من ملكه هو!


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> king·ship  (kngshp)
> n.
> 1. The position, power, or province of a king.
> 2. The domain ruled by a king; a kingdom.
> ...





johnnie قال:


> king´hood
> n.    1.    The state of being a king; the attributes of a king; kingship.





johnnie قال:


> لاحظ الآتي:
> 
> مملكة يهوذا بدأت بالانقسام...و لذلك فالتأريخ بها هو بالضبط التأريخ بالانقسام!!
> 
> أما لو قُصد ملك آسا بمعنى منذ مَلَك آسا، فهي من ملكه هو!



*انسى انه يفهم
هو جاى وحالف 100 طلاق انه مش هايفهم حتى لو فهم

هو كدة هاتعمل له اية ؟

هذا الشاب تحقق فيه قول الله عندما قال
*

*فيقولون لله : ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر 
(اي  21 :  14)*

*هو مش عايز ربنا ، نعمل له اية ؟*
*خلاص سيبه ...*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*ها يابنى عندك رد ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*اسمع هذا ايها الشعب الجاهل و العديم الفهم الذين لهم اعين و لا يبصرون لهم اذان و لا يسمعون 
(ار  5 :  21)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يناير 2010)

*كان آخر رد لك فى 03**:**24** pm
**الساعة الآن 04:23 PM.**
**وطلبت اكثر من 10 مرات الديل على صدق ما تقول ولم تفعل **
**وكان سؤالك الأول**
**هل هاجم بعشا يهوذا بعد وفاته بعشر سنين؟**
**واجبنا : لا**
**وشرحنا لك **
**ووضعنا خريطة لتتعلم منها**

*​ *لاني انا اعطيكم **فما و حكمة **لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها *​ *(لو  21 :  15)*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2010)

*يغلق مؤقتا لحين تواجد مشرف القسم​*


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2010)

تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة و إعادة فتحه من جديد


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2010)

الأخ حادي لأرواح
سمحنا لك بالعودة و المشاركة من جديد، كرماً منا علك تأتي بشئ جديد لنُكمل الحوار و وضح الحق بصورة اوضح للجميع
لكنك للأسف لم تأتي بأي شئ جديد، ف تارة تعترض على سفر اخبار الأيام الثاني الإصحاح 15 و الذي فيه وضحنا و شرحنا تفسير إلتباس الموضوع عليك هنا #*94* ثم تارة تعترض على صورة، ثم تارة تعترض على معى كلمة يهودية ثم تارة تتعرض للتفاسير المسيحية التي لا تفهم مها حرفاً و من ثم ترجع لتُكرر كل ما قلته بصورة عشوائية، مُجدداً و مُجدداً، بدو إضافة جديد، بدون امانة في الحوار، بدون فهم أو علم!

الغريب، إنك لم تستطع إقتباس او التعليق على مشاركاتنا الأخيرة (قبل أن تقل أدبك و تسئ) بل تجاهلتها و اخذت نقطة إنطلاقك من صورة لا من أصل الحوار.

لنوقف هذه المهزلة و وجهك من جديد الى ردودنا الأخيرة التي خصمت هذا الموضوع: #*94* 
اذا كان عندك تعليق أو إضافة، تفضل بطرحها، و الا فلا داعي لمضيعة وقتنا في هذه التفاهات.
اي مداخلة قادمة لك خارجة عن الموضوع و عن الردود التي قدمناها في الرد التالي:  سيتم حذفها فوراً.

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *الخطأ ظاهر جدا للعيان*​
> 
> 
> *أنت هنا سميت العمود الأول من اليمين (مملكة يهوذا) أي أن هذا العمود يمثل سني الإنقسام*​
> ...


 

الاخ حادي الارواح 

من المؤسف ان يكون هذا هو اسلوبك في الحوار ، وكنت اظن انك تتمتع بمصداقية او على الاقل بعض المنطق في عرض اعتراضاتك .

اعتراضك هنا ليس منطقيا ، للاسباب التالية :

العمود باسم (مملكة يهوذا ) والذي يشير الى بدء الانقسام ، تم الاشارة اليه بالاحداث والتواريخ من سفر اخبار الايام 

العمود باسم ( تصاعدي ملوك يهوذا ) و (تصاعدي ملوك اسرائيل) والذي يشير الى سنوات حكم كل ملك على حدة تم الاشارة اليه بالاحداث والتواريخ من سفر الملوك .

اي اشارة هي باقتباس من الكتاب المقدس وتفسر الاحداث ولا تتعارض معها . 

انت تفترض انك يمكنك وضع الاشارة بالسنة (36 ) الى ( تصاعدي ملوك يهوذا ) وليس كما هو موضحا بالجدول والتي تشير الى ( بدء الانقسام ) . 

والغريب انك تعود الان بعد وضع الجدول ، تضع نفس الكلام الذي وضعته في الصفحة رقم # 6 والذي تراجعت عنه بعد ذلك ، فما هو الجديد الذي يجعلك تكرر نفس الكلام الان وبدون اعطاء اي تفسير ، بينما الرقم الذي تفترضه لا يتوافق مع مجمل الاحداث في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

ومرة اخرى ننتظر الرد على ماجاء في المداخلة رقم # 49


----------



## حادي الأرواح (18 يناير 2010)

*مولكا وجوني ... حتى اللغة الإنجليزية ستعاندون فيها بهذا الأسلوب السطحي الذي لا يخلو من التجريح؟؟؟*

*هل كلمة (kingship) تعني ملك التي هي صفة شخص أم مملكة التي هي مصدر الفعل (ملك)؟؟؟*

*هل تظنون أن الناس لا تعرف الإنجليزية؟؟؟*



*زعيم المنتدى ... أنت لم تسمح لي بالعودة كرما منك كما تزعم ... بل أنا عدت لأن فترة إيقافي الظالم قد إنتهت !*

*ولا كلام لي معك حتى تفعل واحدة من إثنتين*

*إما أن تعرض الكلام الذي زعمتم أنني قلته في حق سيدكم عبد المسيح بسيط والذي إتخذتموه ذريعة لطردي*

*وإما أن تعتذر لي عن هذا الإفتراء وعن الكلام الجارح الذي كتبته في حقي ظلما*



*سأبدأ الحوار مع نيومان فقط منذ هذه اللحظة*



*تقول*​ 


NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ حادي الارواح


 
*أفضل أن تدعوني (ليث ضاري)*

​


> من المؤسف ان يكون هذا هو اسلوبك في الحوار ، وكنت اظن انك تتمتع بمصداقية او على الاقل بعض المنطق في عرض اعتراضاتك .


 
*تذكر كلامك هذا جيدا ... فستعلم الآن أنك ظالمي*​ 




> اعتراضك هنا ليس منطقيا ، للاسباب التالية :
> 
> العمود باسم (مملكة يهوذا ) والذي يشير الى بدء الانقسام ، تم الاشارة اليه بالاحداث والتواريخ من سفر اخبار الايام
> 
> العمود باسم ( تصاعدي ملوك يهوذا ) و (تصاعدي ملوك اسرائيل) والذي يشير الى سنوات حكم كل ملك على حدة تم الاشارة اليه بالاحداث والتواريخ من سفر الملوك .


 
​*وهذا خطأ ... لأن الشاهد الذي قدمته أنا عن إجتماع يهوذا من الإصحاح الخامس عشر من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني*


*2 أخ 15 : 10 *فا‏جتَمَعوا كُلُّهم في أورُشليمَ، في الشَّهرِ الثَّالثِ، في السَّنةِ الخامِسةَ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا،


*وكذلك النص الخاص بحرب بعشا هو من الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني أيضا*
​*2 أخ 16 : 1 *في السَّنةِ السَّادسَةِ والثَّلاثينَ مِنْ مُلْكِ آسا، زحَفَ بَعْشا مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ على يَهوذا، وبَدأَ بِتَحصينِ الرَّامَةِ‌ حتّى لا يَدَعَ أحداً يخرُجُ مِنْ يَهوذا أو يدخُلُ إليها.​


*محاورك اللاهوتي مولكا هو من وضع الشواهد بشكل خاطيء*

*راجع النصوص وتأكد من كلامي !*

*وبعد أن تتأكد ... يصير إعتراضك على تعليقي على هذا الجدول كأن لم يكن *
​


> اي اشارة هي باقتباس من الكتاب المقدس وتفسر الاحداث ولا تتعارض معها .
> 
> انت تفترض انك يمكنك وضع الاشارة بالسنة (36 ) الى ( تصاعدي ملوك يهوذا ) وليس كما هو موضحا بالجدول والتي تشير الى ( بدء الانقسام ) .


 
​*يا نيومان أنا لا أفترض*

*أنا فقط أقول كما قال الكتاب*

*الكتاب قال (ملك آسا) ولم يقل (سنة الإنقسام أو ملك يربعام أو ملك رحبعام)*

*وأنتم لا تملكون دليلا يحول معنى كلمة (ملك آسا) إلى (سنة الإنقسام)*

*لو كان لديكم دليلا لوضعتموه منذ شهر !*​ 





> والغريب انك تعود الان بعد وضع الجدول ، تضع نفس الكلام الذي وضعته في الصفحة رقم # 6 والذي تراجعت عنه بعد ذلك ، فما هو الجديد الذي يجعلك تكرر نفس الكلام الان وبدون اعطاء اي تفسير ، بينما الرقم الذي تفترضه لا يتوافق مع مجمل الاحداث في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟


 

​*أنا لا أعلم يا نيومان هل بدأت تحيد عن النزاهة في الحوار أم أنك لا تلم بكل الردود فعلا !*

*أن قلت سابقا أن ملك أبيام على يهوذا ليس دليلا لي ولا يصلح أيضا كدليل لكم لأن أي حدث منسب إلى سنة ملك يربعام أو رحبعام هو أيضا منسب لسنة الإنقسام لأن كلاهما صار ملكا في هذه السنة*


*رجاء لو كانت هذه النقطة غير واضحة لك أخبرني وأنا أعيد شرحها !*


*لكن الذي أقوله الآن حدث منسب لملك آسا ... وآسا ملك بعد سنة الإنقسام بعشرين سنة كاملة*

*كاتب أخبار الأيام قال أن إجتماع يهوذا تم في السنة 15 من ملك آسا ... ويستحيل هنا أن يكون قصده بتعبير (ملك آسا) سنة الإنقسام ... لأن آسا لم يكن ملكا في السنة 15 من الإنقسام !*

*ثم قال نفس الكاتب في الإصحاح التالي مباشرة أن بعشا هاجم يهوذا في السنة 36 من ملك آسا أيضا ولم يقل سنة الإنقسام*

*فكيف علمتم أنه في الموضع الثاني يقصد سنة الإنقسام؟؟؟*
*ما دليلكم؟؟؟*​ 





> ومرة اخرى ننتظر الرد على ماجاء في المداخلة رقم # 49


 
​*سبق وأن رددت على كل نقطة فيها فحذف الرد*

*ما الذي يضمن لي أنه لن يحذف مرة أخرى؟؟؟*

*ولكن لا بأس ... يأتيك ردي مرة أخرى ولكن بعد أن تقر بخطأ مولكا في الجدول وتسحب إتهامك لي أنا بالخطأ*



*يا جماعة أنا لست عدوكم ... ولست معاندا فقد سبق وأن أقررت بعدم صحة إستدلالي بأحد الأدلة التي قدمتها ... فتخلوا قليلا عن عدائيتكم وناقشوا بموضوعية*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يناير 2010)

*الرد الكامل عن موضوع تولى زكريا الحكم بعد ابيه يربعام الثانى*


*2Kgs 14:29 *​ثُمَّ اضْطَجَعَ يَرُبْعَامُ مَعَ آبَائِهِ، مَعَ مُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَلَكَ زَكَرِيَّا ابْنُهُ عِوَضًا عَنْهُ. ​ 
هل هذة الايه تحمل معنى الملك المباشر لزكريا بعد ابيه ؟؟؟

تفسير ابونا انطونيوس لهوشع 10: 3
*Hos 10:3 *
إِنَّهُمُ الآنَ يَقُولُونَ: «لاَ مَلِكَ لَنَا لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَخَافُ الرَّبَّ، فَالْمَلِكُ مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِنَا؟». 
يقول ان هناك سنين لم يكن فيها ملك على مملكة اسرائيل ...​


ومعظم الدارسين : وذكره ايضا ابونا انطونيوس فكرى فى تفسير الاية .
يضعون فترة ما بين 11-22 سنة بين يربعام وزكريا كان فيها العرش خاويا (هو 3:10) بلا ملك وكانت هذه الفترة فترة أزمات وحروب أهلية وإنتهت بجلوس زكريا على العرش 6 شهور ثم إغتياله.


12 سنة بين موت امصيا وبين تولى حكم عزريا فعليا .. هنا #*1*
14 سنة هى ملك عزريا .. من بداية حكمه الفعلى وموت يربعام ابو زكريا ( 41 طول مدة حكم يربعام - 27 هى سنة تولى عزريا الحكم الفعلى اثناء حكم يربعام )
11 سنة هى سنوات الاضطراب .. لم يكن هناك ملك على اسرائيل
1 سنة .. هى بعد الاضطراب والى تولية زكريا الحكم 

اذن مجموع السنين من ملك عزريا والى حكم زكريا = 38 سنة

*2Kgs 15:8*
فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّامِنَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِعَزَرْيَا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، مَلَكَ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَرُبْعَامَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي السَّامِرَةِ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ. ​

*الان ردك*​​​*



أولا ... العدد في منتهى الوضوح ... ملك مكانه (عوضا عنه) ... ولم يذكر أي حروب أو فتن بين موت الأب وملك إبنه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**هل هذا هو الدليل .. قارن بين ردى وردك .. لتعرف من يتكلم بالدليل الكتابى .*​ 
... هل عدم ذكر الشئ هو دليل على عدم وجوده ؟؟؟​


> *ثانيا ... طبقا للقس تادرس ملطي والقس أنطونيوس فهمي ... زكريا ملك في سنة موت أبيه.*​
> 
> *يعني هذا كلامهما لا كلامي أنا !*
> *فعيب أوي إنك تقول على كلام تادرس ملطي وأنطونيوس فهمي أنه هراء*
> *طبعا هتقول لي تادرس ملطي غلط وأنطونيوس فكري صح*​


لم يعلق كلاهما على الاية .. التى تتكلم عن تولى زكريا الحكم بعد ابيه .. ولكن ابونا انطونيوس هو اللى علق .. ووضعتلك قوله المعاكس لكلامك .​

ولكنهما فقط وضعوا الجدول لما جمعه البعض من معلومات من الكتاب المقدس مكونين صورة تاريخية .. لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس . 
خدت بالك؟؟
من عمل هذة الخرائط قد اعتمد اساسا على الكتاب المقدس .. فكيف تتمسك بالجدول المبسط لكى تثبت خطأ الاصل الذى اخذ منه الجدول ( اللى هو الكتاب المقدس )​ 
جملة جميلة قوى لازم تعرفها .. 
لا يعرف العلماء الكثير عن تلك الفترة الزمنية البعيدة جدا .. سوى الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس .. ومنه بدأوا يضعون السنين والقرون و.....​ 
​بعض المراجع والكتب وايضا المؤرخين ..​​​​​ 
Son of Jeroboam II., fourteenth king of Israel, and the last of the house of Jehu. There is a difficulty about the date of his reign. Most chronologers assume an interregnum of eleven years between Jeroboam's death and Zachariah's accession. The latter event took place B.C. 772-1. His reign lasted only six months. He was killed in a conspiracy of which Shallum was the head, and by which the prophecy in 2Ki 10:30 was accomplished​ 

المرجع : http://www.bible-history.com/smiths/Z/Zachariah/​ 



There has long been difficulty with the chronology of this period. Archbishop Ussher assumed an interregnum of 11 years between the death of Jeroboam II and Zechariah's accession​ 
المرجع هو http://net.bible.org/dictionary.php?word=ZECHARIAH​ 


the trouble began upon the death of Jeroboam II, for his son Zachariah did not actually succeed him for another eleven and a half years, as one may deduce from close examination of the accession dates. This was the First Interregnum of the Northern Kingdom. The prophet Amos provides the authority for such an interregnum​ 
المرجع هو http://www.conservapedia.com/Northern_Kingdom​ 


عايز تشوف كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 


​ 
http://www.whosefaithfollow.org/JNDKings.doc​ 


​ 
baron bunsen اضغط هنا​ 


​ 
من 781 الى 770 ق.م
ص 222 .. مرجع هنا .. كتاب History Of The Jews​ 
اكتفيت بهذا .. ولو انت بحثت ستجد الكتب والمراجع التى تذكر فترة الاضطراب والفوضى.. كتير جدا​ 


والان حضرتك ستكون مطالب بأى دليل من الكتاب المقدس يمنع وجود فترة اضطراب فى تلك الفترة لاثبات كلامك .. وخاصة بعد ذكر هوشع للنبوة .. ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> *محاورك اللاهوتي مولكا هو من وضع الشواهد بشكل خاطيء*


*
طيب ما انا عمال اقول لك فين الخطأ وانت مش عارف تنطق ! 
نعيد تانى
هل لديك اى اية من الكتاب المقدس تتعارض مع اى شئ فى الجدول ! ؟؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> *الكتاب قال (ملك آسا) ولم يقل (سنة الإنقسام أو ملك يربعام أو ملك رحبعام)*


*
قلت لك ولم تقدر ان ترفع عينيك فىّ
قلت لك
ملك أسا يمكن ان تأتى بالمعنيين لو جردتها من السياق
فتأتى
ملك اسا الشخصى
او 
ملك اسا للإنقسام

انت بتدعى ان هناك خطأ وبالتالى عليك الدليل فهل تملك دليل ام انى عملت لك صدمة نفسيه من اسمى !
*


> *ولكن لا بأس ... يأتيك ردي مرة أخرى ولكن بعد أن تقر بخطأ مولكا في الجدول وتسحب إتهامك لي أنا بالخطأ*


*
ههههههههه

كل دة من الصدمة ! مولكا عامل لك صدمة !
دا انا حتى لسة من اول الموضوع لم اضغط عليك وانت عارف لما بضغط بيحصل اية 

فين الدليل على ان السنة هى ملك اسا بالنسبة للملك الذى قبله !

منتظر*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> *الكتاب قال (ملك آسا) ولم يقل (سنة الإنقسام أو ملك يربعام أو ملك رحبعام)*


*

الكتاب قال (ملك آسا) ولم يقل (منذ الملك الذى كان قبله)

انسى اللف والدوران انا لا اشتت ابداً
تذكر
مولكا لا ينطق عن الهوى وما هو الا وحى يوحى !

وتذكر انى قلت لك انى لدى اربعة ادلة ولكن لا تحتمل حتى ان تجيب على السؤال فكيف اضع لك دليلا !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> *لو كان لديكم دليلا لوضعتموه منذ شهر !*


*من قال هذا ؟؟
الكتاب المقدس يقول
لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب و لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بارجلها و تلتفت فتمزقكم 
(مت  7 :  6)*
​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (18 يناير 2010)

*أنتظر ردا منك على مولكا في موضوع شواهد الجدول يا نيومان *

*لن أرد أنا*




*إبن الملك ... إنتظر ردي غدا إن شاء الله تعالى ... ولن يكون فيه - أعدك - كلام على غرار (assume) أو (suggest) أو (conflict) أو (error) اللذين إعتمد عليهم من نقلت منهم !*


*وراجع نفسك جيدا وفكر مليا في هذه العبارة*




> من عمل هذة الخرائط قد اعتمد اساسا على الكتاب المقدس


 
*وبالنسبة لهذه*



> والان حضرتك ستكون مطالب بأى دليل من الكتاب المقدس يمنع وجود فترة اضطراب فى تلك الفترة لاثبات كلامك .. وخاصة بعد ذكر هوشع للنبوة ..


 
*يأتيك الرد من الكتاب المقدس نفسه إن شاء الله وبما لا يدع مجالا للنقاش ... وحتى نبوة هوشع لن أتركها*

*راجع تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي لسفر هوشع حتى أعود غدا إن شاء الله تعالى* 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> *أنتظر ردا منك على مولكا في موضوع شواهد الجدول يا نيومان *
> 
> *لن أرد أنا*


*
ولماذا لا ترينا انت ؟
ألست انت المدعى ؟

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> من عمل هذة الخرائط قد اعتمد اساسا على الكتاب المقدس



*وانا من عمل الخريطة ومنذ البارحة اطلب دليلا واحدا ضد هذة الخريطة

فهل تقدر ان ترفع عينيك وتأتى بدليل ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

*هو انا كل ما اسألك يابنى تهرب من الإجابة ؟
حتى كمان فى موضوع الظهور المقدس لوالدة الإله عملت فيك نفس الكلام وسألتك بالهداوة الأول اتفرعنت وعملت فيها " فاهم " ولما كشفتك انت ووائل الإبراشى والمدلس الآخر ادعيت على المعد وكأن المعد هو المونتير

كن رجلا واجب على ما سقط فيه او اعترف بخطأك امامى فسوف اعتبر ما بدر منك عن جهل مجرد مزحة مع مولكا وليس أكثر !

ها هل تعتذر ام تحضر لى الدليل ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

*اعرض السؤال مرة أخرى ليكون على مسمع ومرأى من الكل *
*تقريبا دى المرة الـ 30 اللى اضع فيها السؤال ولا اجابة عليه*
*انت تقول ان الأية تتحدث عن ملك اسا بالنسبة للملك الذى كان قبله*
*دليلك النصى ؟*​


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *مولكا وجوني ... حتى اللغة الإنجليزية ستعاندون فيها بهذا الأسلوب السطحي الذي لا يخلو من التجريح؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل كلمة (kingship) تعني ملك التي هي صفة شخص أم مملكة التي هي مصدر الفعل (ملك)؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل تظنون أن الناس لا تعرف الإنجليزية؟؟؟*[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]​



يا نهار أسود!!

أولاً كلمة ملكوت ليها أكتر من معنى:
Kinghood, Kingship, Royalty, Empire Kingdom, Monarchy

أما عن Kingship...فواضح أنه حتى العلم البسيط بالإنجليزية الذي افترضته ليس موجوداً عندك!!

هات يا عم من أي قاموس يعجبك معنى كلمة Kinghood و معنى كلمة Kingship!!

حتى القواميس الإنجليزية هاتغلطها؟!
هات المعاني و اذكر القاموس اللي جبت منه و أتحداك!!


نقول كمان:

من http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/kinghood
Kinghood:
the state of being king; kingship.

تفهم منها إيه؟!


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Kingship
Kingship:
the state, office, or dignity of a king.
2.	rule by a king; monarchy.
3.	aptitude for kingly duties.
4.	(initial capital letter) a title used in referring to a king; Majesty (prec. by His or Your).

تفهم منها إيه دي؟!


أما بقى Empire, Kingdom, ....etc
فدي واضح ان معناها المملكة نفسها


يبقى تنفعع للاتنين و لا لأ؟!

بلاش مقاوحة بقى عشان مسخت خلاص!


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

*كلام " حادى الأرواح "** على منتدياته الذى يدلس فيها على عوام المسلمين ويقولون له
بارك الله فيك وحياك  وبياك
وها هو لا يستطيع الرد

انظروا ماذا قال ( بالتأكيد قبل ان يأتى الى هنا ) واسأله !*





*عندما يكون لديك النية فى ان تعرض شبهة ولم تكن بعد مررت على " منتديات الكنيسة العربية " لا تقل مثل هذا اللفظ " لن " مرة أخرى

انظروا اليه هناك وانظروا اليه هنا !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

*انظروا ايضا الى ما يفعله هناك وما يفعله هنا

*

​ 

*هل لاحظتم ان كلمته " الظن " هو من اتبعها وليس نحن ؟
وضعنا كل شئ بالايات وهو يتبع الظن !
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يناير 2010)

*



إبن الملك ... إنتظر ردي غدا إن شاء الله تعالى ... ولن يكون فيه - أعدك - كلام على غرار (assume) أو (suggest) أو (conflict) أو (error) اللذين إعتمد عليهم من نقلت منهم !


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ممتاز ... يعنى هتجيب كلام احسن من كلام العلماء والمؤرخين .. انت هايل !!
ولا هتعيد الكلام تانى .. ؟؟؟
*



يأتيك الرد من الكتاب المقدس نفسه إن شاء الله وبما لا يدع مجالا للنقاش ... وحتى نبوة هوشع لن أتركها


أنقر للتوسيع...


*يا رب .. يكون من الكتاب المقدس  ..
ملحوظة جانبية ..بوجود نبوة هوشع او لا .. لن تستطيع يا استاذ حادى ان تضع اى اية تنفى حدوث الاضطراب .

ثانيا .. لم اراك علقت على الجداول الزمنية .. واكتفيت بالمراجع اللى فى الاول




​





​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 يناير 2010)

مازلنا نريد ردك على استاذ مولكا  ... قبل ان تعلق على اى شئ اخر


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

يغلق للاسباب التالية :

اولا: العضو مشترك باسم (حادي الارواح ) ويريدنا مخاطبته باسم اشتراك اخر مغلي هو ( ليث ضاري ) 

ثانيا: العضو (ليث ضاري ) وهو نفسه ( حادي الارواح ) يكتب على المنتديات الاسلامية تلخيصا غير امينا للحوار الدائر هنا ، وينسب الى الاعضاء اعترافات لم يقدموها .

ثالثا : العضو ( حادي الارواح ) او اي ان كان اسمه ، لم يقدم في هذا الموضوع اي دليل موضوعي ومعتبر على افتراضاته بأن الجدول او التفسيرات المسيحية خاطئة او الحسابات المترابطة للسنوات والتاريخ والاحداث في الكتاب المقدس .

رابعا: لن نفتح الموضوع حتى يقدم ( حادي الارواح ) او ( ليث ضاري ) اعتذارا على نقله للحوار بطريقته الاسلامية الكاذبة على المنتديات الاسلامية قبل الانتهاء منه .
واعتذاره عن تقديمه تلخيصه للموضوع من طرف واحد .

المشرف .


----------

